#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  De IRRITANTE TAPE artiest!!

## @ndrew

Zo net ff een tape show gedaan wat een drama zeg!! :Mad:  weer zo'n kapsones zanger. Heel de tijd meer galm mic harder enz. en zeiken dat hij zich zelf niet hoort. Bied je hem een inn ear set aan dan zegt hij nee dat hoeft niet daar werk ik niet mee?? en maar zeiken en zeuren en het geluid is slecht pffffffffffff k had bijna de nijging de stekker eruit inpakken en wegwezen!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  zijn er nog meer technici die zulke gasten tegen komen? ik word er gek van. echt IRRITANT.

----------


## EricvD

Gaat het weer een beetje nu?  :Smile:

----------


## rolanddeg

Standaard toch... Leg 2 EV RX112 monitoren voor een zangeresje op vol gas en nog hoort ze zichzelf niet... Ik ging even luisteren hoe hard het dan ging op het podium, de rest van de avond heb ik serieus last van m'n oren gehad. 

Nog een leuke: monitormixje maken voor the Opposites. Op gevoel alles een beetje leuk ingeregeld, kreeg na het eerste nummer de opmerking dat 1 microfoon iets harder moet. Welja, jij je zin: ik geef die microfoon er een tikje bij. Na het volgende nummer kwam de andere 'zanger' met de mededeling dat zíjn microfoon iets harder moet. Goed... Uiteindelijk heb ik minimaal 5 keer de microfoons omstebeuren harder mogen zetten. Vriendjes, ga aub eerst zelf in de oefenruimte uitvechten welke balans je wilt hebben!

Meer quotes op aanvraag  :Smile: 

Tape-artiesten kan ik niet meer heel serieus nemen, het spijt me! Ben blij dat ik gewoon een live-fronttech ben...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ach jongens, daar wordt je wel voor ingehuurd. dit soort dingen vind ik nooit zo erg, de artiest wil graag goed voor de dag komen. Ik begrijp dat best wel. Problemen beginnen pas als de beleefdheid verdwijnt en ze je niet meer als tech zien maar als knoppenslaaf. dan ben ik snel klaar

----------


## rolanddeg

De professionaliteit is hoe je er mee om gaat, vind ik. Mijn voordeel is dat ik niet snel boos word, en zeker van klanten kan ik erg veel verdragen. Mijn eerste echte opdrachtgever die ik had was van oorsprong een verkoper, dus de richtlijnen hoe ik met klanten om moet gaan zijn er al vrij vroeg ingestampt. Maar hierboven staan mijn gedachtes van dat moment  :Wink:

----------


## BvE

Misschien was de monitormix ook niet goed / hard genoeg. In ear is niet de enige oplossing wat ik uit de tekst probeer op te maken. Misschien kan je wat meer uitleg geven, wat waren de omstandigheden. Als de muzikant puntjes van verbeteringen opmerkt  probeer je daar gewoon wat mee te doen voor zover dat in jouw macht ligt. Mocht je door gebrek aan kennis / ervaring, budget, apparatuur niet tot een goede sound komen is het inderdaad de vraag of de muzikant daar professioneel mee weet om te gaan. 

Overigens maak ik hier geen verwijten maar de info van de TS is gewoon erg beperkt. Ik maak uit de tekst op dat alle verwijten richting de zanger zijn  en niet naar andere zaken. Dat lijkt me een beetje kort door de bocht als het echt zo is dat jij erg je best hebt gedaan...

----------


## RayM

Met tape artiesten die niet inprikken heb ik nooit problemen.
Krijg vaak zelfs complimenten, zelfs van een paar grote 'heren' in het circuit die zonder eigen technicus werken.
"Nergens voor nodig, jij kunt het toch ook?"  :Smile: 

De meeste problemen heb ik met de inprikkers, het is zelden goed wat je hebt staan/liggen/hangen. En als het geluid k*t is dan ligt het altijd aan ons. En dan staat die inpriktechneut te hannesen met een Spirit Folio o.i.d.

----------


## Roeltej

Inprikkers kunnen idd miepen...

zeuren dat geluid niet goed is, teveel galm... 
en de volgende artiest klinkt weer perfect... hmm waar ligt het dan aan...

----------


## ljanton

Over het zeuren dat het geluid niet goed is of teveel galm, is dat niet soms een kwestie van smaak? En hoe ga je daar dan mee om als jij het beter vind
zo ? De klant koning dus aanpassen maar? Vaak vind ik dit zo moeilijk.
Op vlak van licht, om even uit te wijken, vinden sommige 'artiesten' 
ook dat het geel 'te geel' is en het rood niet goed op hun gezicht schijnt
en het blauw niet bij hun 'blauw' nr past  :Confused: 
Of ze vinden de gobo's niet goed, het moet sneller, dan weer trager. :Wink: 

Maar ach, als ik ze daarmee gelukkig kan maken. 
Tenslotte is een kinderhand snel gevuld.

Gr Ljanton

----------


## Brinky

Met inprikkers nooit probelemen:

Hier heb je 2 lijntjes, jij doet de rest. Gaat het te hard, zet ik het zachter, je bent gewaarschuwd....

Moet je zelf een tape artiest doen, zorg dan dat je (igv in ear) van te voren een balansje hebt gemaakt, dan kan het nooit aan jou liggen...

Met gewoon floor's is iedere artiest blij als je iets meer stem dan band hebt, en iets meer galm dan normaal... dan horen ze zichzelf niet zo direct... en dat geeft dan weer een fijner gevoel voor de artiest zelf.

Is het niet te horen naar hun zin? zet dan niet altijd alles gelijk harder, maar probeer (als de floor het toelaat) een klein beetje 4 á 5k op te krikken. daar ligt meestal het onverstaanbare voor die artiesten...

Ze zijn tenslotte al vaak doof omdat de monitoring zo hard wordt gezet...

Dit is overigens berust op mijn ervaringen, mochten er mensen zijn met andere ervaringen, vertel!!!!

----------


## dokter dB

> Over het zeuren dat het geluid niet goed is of teveel galm, is dat niet soms een kwestie van smaak? 
> Tenslotte is een kinderhand snel gevuld.
> Gr Ljanton



smaak & tape artiesten
dat is een aan onmogelijkheid grenzende zeldzaamheid

zo'n omhooggevallen aannnemer versterken, dat is niet wat je wil  :Smile: 
inderdaad een kinderhand is heel snel gevuld: de scheuten kots zijn bij mij al niet meer te remmen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
ik heb maar en beperkte tijd in mn leven te verdelen, en dat wens ik niet hierrmee te doen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
maar met alle respect voor mensen die er werkelijk lol aan beleven: doe lekker je ding  :Smile:

----------


## showband

Vocalisten in een band worden geen tapeartiest omdat zij altijd zo makkelijk samen kunnen werken.  :Wink: 

Zeuren over het geluid is niet voorbehouden aan artiesten. Collega technici kunnen er meestal ook wat van.  :Big Grin:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Afgelopen weekend een tapeact gehad die zelfs niet eens zong...

Was een man met een pruik op die Andre Hazes misbruikte..Gewoon een MD'tje met een liveoptreden van Andre zelf en gaan..tussendoor nog pauze nemen ook en verwachten dat de band waar we mee op pad waren wel wachtte terwijl het feest stil lag.. als kers op de taart een sax mee die mooi op de tape stond maar wel aan de mixer vragen de sax er wat bovenuit te tillen...gekkenhuis!

In mijn ogen toch wel een dieptepuntje zeg...

----------


## sparky

In de loop der jaren zijn er enkele tientallen tape-artiesten bij mij voorbij gekomen. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik met slechts een van hen problemen heb gehad. Er zaten wel erg slechte tussen, vooral de idols-miepjes zijn om te janken. Maar de meeste van deze artiesten zijn in de eerste plaats pro's die duizenden mensen een geweldige avond kunnen geven. Ik kan natuurlijk alleen spreken voor wat ik zelf ben tegengekomen, ook hier zal ongetwijfeld een onder- en een bovensegment bestaan. Maar dat het hard gaat dat is zeker waar, geluk daarbij is dat het werk dusdanig eenvoudig is dat het prima met oordoppen in kan.

Geef mij maar liever een tape-artiest dan zo'n mongool van een DJ die denkt dat zn tafeltje ook op +20dB doet wat ie moet doen, of een drummer in een punkband die niet begrijpt dat het een probleem is dat hij bij elke kwartnoot  voluit op zn 20" crash staat te rammen in een toko waar 300 man inkunnen...

----------


## RayM

> of een drummer in een punkband die niet begrijpt dat het een probleem is dat hij bij elke kwartnoot  voluit op zn 20" crash staat te rammen in een toko waar 300 man inkunnen...



Nog erger, een drummer die zijn ride bekken als crash gebruikt bij elke kwartnoot. Blijft zo lekker lang nazingen.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dokter dB

Ik ken ook tape-artiesten die heel goed kunnen zingen en ook heel aardig zijn, je kan vaak ook erg met ze lachen....
respect voor dat, want ze leven er gewoon van....

Maar ik heb vorig jaar 1 keertje anneke kreunloos mogen versterken op een benefietding....
daarna was ik er meteen weer klaar mee... 
ik denk dat er hier bij iedereen die haar ooit heeft moeten versterken nu een belletje gaat rinkelen....
zal verder beleefd blijven, hoewel de parnassiavisioenen nu bij me indalen

hoe noemen we eigenlijk die rappers die zonder band komen yoyoyo-en op een festival ofzo? 
zijn dat ook tape artiesten? 
ik vind ze beter te doen, ze hebben iig wel hun eigen teksten geschreven.... hoewel ze altijd een beetje boos overkomen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Brinky

> hoe noemen we eigenlijk die rappers die zonder band komen yoyoyo-en op een festival ofzo? 
> zijn dat ook tape artiesten? 
> ik vind ze beter te doen, ze hebben iig wel hun eigen teksten geschreven.... hoewel ze altijd een beetje boos overkomen



Zijn zij de enige die eigen teksten hebben in de tape wereld dan?

Ik denk dat je even een duidedlijk onderscheid moet maken tussen het A en B circuit. In het B circuit zijn er inderdaad 'zangers' (nee, geen artiesten) die onnodig hoog van de toren blazen, terwijl ze alleen maar een orkestband van internet hebben gejat, en die vol zingen.... Maar kijk naar de artiesten in het A circuit. daar zit vaak toch een brok ervaring in, en vooral wat belangrijk is, entertainment. Want als je geen band hebt, moet je als enige de energie van de muziek overbrengen... En dat kan knap lastig zijn... Respect dus!

Zangeressen van vroeger zoals Anneke G. die wil niemand meer op het podium zien, zelfs het publiek niet. Éen reden waarom zij NIET in het A-circuit thuis hoort, is omdat ze bijvoorbeeld geen eigen geluid meeneemt...

Kijk naar ieder ander, (Jeroen vd Boom, Wolter kroes, Jan smit, Nick & simon, Gerard Joling, Ali B, etc etc etc) Die horen wat betreft professionaliteit wél in A-ciruit! En met deze technici zul je ook echt geen problemen hebben....

----------


## RayM

> Zangeressen van vroeger zoals Anneke G. die wil niemand meer op het podium zien, zelfs het publiek niet. Éen reden waarom zij NIET in het A-circuit thuis hoort, is omdat ze bijvoorbeeld geen eigen geluid meeneemt...



Dat moet ik tegenspreken :Smile: . 
Mevr G. had bij de Nacht van het Levenslied in Waalwijk wel degelijk een eigen technicus bij.
En ze kreeg het publiek werkelijk aan het zingen en hossen. 
Ze deed niet onder voor Harry Slinger, Koos Alberts en Wesley.
Niet dat het mijn smaak van muziek is.... :Big Grin: , maar het publiek ging uit zijn dak en daar gaat het toch om.

Hier vind je een impressie.
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pro...jk-2008-a.html

----------


## sparky

> hoe noemen we eigenlijk die rappers die zonder band komen yoyoyo-en op een festival ofzo? 
> zijn dat ook tape artiesten?



gesubsidieerde scooterdiefjes :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Maar ik heb vorig jaar 1 keertje anneke kreunloos mogen versterken op een benefietding....



ben nog weken daarna op zoek geweest naar het "presence"-knopje op mn mengtafel.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

In mijn leven als technicus heb ik teveel band artiesten gehad....Bij ons in de regio (Den Bosch) hebben ze er vooral een handje van om achter je rug om te lullen en als ze op het podium staan is alles goed...Als je ze een paar keer gemixed hebt dan beginnen ze commentaar te geven over monitors en galm....Vergeet niet dat dit soort Z artiesten zonder galm absoluut niet kunnen zingen en dat het met veel galm niet beter wordt....

Zo heb ik ooit zon gast een beetje tuk gehad, begon de galm (LXP15-2) op 1,5 sec. Uiteraard was dit niet genoeg, dus het ging snel naar de 1,8, 2,5 en toen was ik het beu en gaf een slinger aan de knop...dan gaat ie dus naar infinity.... :Big Grin:  Dat was weer teveel voor meneer....Zeg ik dus bij de hand...jij wil galm...dan krijg je galm...op het eind van de rit waren we terug bij 2 sec... :Big Grin:

----------


## Brinky

> Dat moet ik tegenspreken. 
> Mevr G. had bij de Nacht van het Levenslied in Waalwijk wel degelijk een eigen technicus bij.
> En ze kreeg het publiek werkelijk aan het zingen en hossen. 
> Ze deed niet onder voor Harry Slinger, Koos Alberts en Wesley.
> Niet dat het mijn smaak van muziek is...., maar het publiek ging uit zijn dak en daar gaat het toch om.
> 
> Hier vind je een impressie.
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pro...jk-2008-a.html



Okay! Dan ligt het dus niet aan Anneke, maar aan haar techinicus!
Dan switch ik nu van mening, als zij wél een sfeerverbeteraar is, en werkelijk een act is (lees: gimmick), dan ook recpect voor haar ding.
Maar dan mag jij haar ook niet afschilderen als zeikerd! Dat kan alleen haar vaste technicus beämen...

Maar kwam deze man inprikken? of gebruik maken van jullie spulletjes?

----------


## berolios

Misschien een beetje off-topic en duidelijk niet relevant in de context van de openingspost, maar ik vraag me af waar je de grens tussen tape-act en band trekt... hiermee verwijs ik naar de vele sporen HD die tegenwoordig meelopen met vele bekende pop-artiesten.

Als je zegt: tape artiesten zijn mensen die zingen/ rappen met een begeleidingstrack... dan heb ik eigenlijk nog nooit een tape-act goed horen klinken... nee ook de grote jongens niet... Over entertainment-waarde zeg ik niks, maar wat geluid betreft is dat gewoon mijn ervaring... de sound, dynamiek en controle van een live-band ontbreekt gewoon...

Aan de andere kant: als je zegt dat wanneer minstens 50% van de kanalen 'uit een doosje' komt, een act een tape-act heet... dan heb ik wel degelijk tape-acts goed horen klinken  :Wink: ! 

Ook bij sommige dance-acts waar je dan wel meerdere kanalen (beats, bas, melodie, vocals en effecten op aparte kanalen bijvoorbeeld) krijgt die tevens ONGECOMPRESSEERD zijn, heb ik echt wel eens vette sound kunnen maken. Maar in mijn ervaring blijven dit wel de uitzonderingen en ook niet het type tape-artiest dat hier besproken wordt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !



_Maar even back on topic:_

Ik denk dat Dr dB het mooi gezegd heeft: ik heb maar een beperkte tijd in mijn leven en die wil ik liever aan werk besteden dat me WEL aanspreekt en waar ik WEL denk dat er iets moois van te maken valt. Ik moet ook eerlijk bekennen: ik ben ook niet goed in tape-acts en DJ's en het ontbreekt me om nog eerlijker te zijn ook vaak aan motivatie elk nummer met veel moeite te 'remasteren' tot iets dat nog enigszins om aan te horen is.

Sommige mensen zeggen: da's makkelijk, want je hebt maar 2 kanalen tape/ DJ en evt wat vocal-mics... maar ik kijk daar toch heel anders tegenaan: ik mis de controle die ik WEL bij een live-band heb... _hey, die cheazy keyboardjes zijn wel erg schel, daar doen we effe wat aan_... dat kan bij een tape-act/ DJ niet, want alle aanpassingen die je maakt hebben direct gevolgen voor je hele eindgeluid.

Misschien ben ik daar wat teveel muzikant voor of zo... ik mix dingen op een dusdanige manier dat ik het mooi vind... als me die kans wordt ontnomen frustreert me dat  :Cool: ... op zo'n moment sta je daar ook, terwijl je eigenlijk helemaal niet achter de sound staat op dat moment... dat is echt niet wat je wil  :Mad:  :Cool: ! 

Vorig jaar nog het SYWBAP eindconcert in de HMH gedaan en daar kon ik met alle goede wil van de wereld niks van die backing-tracks maken... zo'n beetje de begeleidingstrack voor elk nummer klonk totaal anders en op een tweetal uitzonderingen na allemaal behoorlijk crappy... misschien miste ik gewoon de ervarenheid en handigheid met dit soort shows, maar ik kreeg het maar niet zoals ik wilde... toen was er echt klaar mee en heb ik ook besloten: voor mij geen DJ's en tape-acts meer als ik de keuze heb... ik wordt er gewoon niet blij van, dan besteed ik mijn tijd liever aan andere dingen.

En zoals eerder gezegd: alle respect voor de mensen die zich hier WEL mee bezig houden en er zullen ook vast en zeker voorbeelden te noemen zijn waar het van tijd tot tijd wel goed kan klinken. Er is een hele scene die hier zijn geld mee verdient en die mensen gun ik het van harte. 


Aan de topic-starter:
Zoals je aan de reacties ziet wordt de wereld van de tape-act met grote frustratie gadegeslagen door geluidstechneuten, waarvan hier een mooie afvaardiging aanwezig is  :Wink: . Als je ervoor kiest met tape-acts te werken, zul je om moeten leren gaan met dit soort geneuzel. Zoals al eerder gezegd is er ook in dit circuit zowel 'kaf' als 'koren'. Vaak zijn tape-artiesten bekendheden die tape-shows als 'schnabbeltje' erbij doen... andere keren zijn het de lokale frietboer en zijn vrouw die hun niet te onderschatten carnavalskraker 'patatje oorlog' ten gehore komen brengen. 

Elke scene heeft zo zijn plus- en minpunten (ik denk bijvoorbeeld dat de marges bij verhuurtjes aan tape-artiesten/ DJ's in de meeste gevallen een stuk aantrekkelijker zijn dan de marges in het live-circuit  :Big Grin: ). En aan de hand van jouw eigen visie begeef je je naar de scene die het beste bij jou aansluit... veel bedrijfjes vergeten dat je in grote lijnen wel degelijk je eigen klandizie kan kiezen... dus als je geen zin hebt in dit soort onzin, ga je toch lekker wat anders doen, toch? ... zo zie ik het in ieder geval.

Succes ermee!

----------


## RayM

> Maar dan mag jij haar ook niet afschilderen als zeikerd! Dat kan alleen haar vaste technicus beämen...
> 
> Maar kwam deze man inprikken? of gebruik maken van jullie spulletjes?



Ik haar afschilderen als zeikerd? Nee, dat doe ik niet.
De technicus kwam inprikken, mevr. G. had in ears.

Als je zo'n avond op (zang)kwaliteit gaat beoordelen vallen de meesten door de mand. Maar dat vind ik niet zo boeiend, het publiek gaat massaal uit zijn dak en viert een dik feestje. Daar doen we het voor en dat is dan ook onze voldoening. Ook met de technici van de diverse acts hadden we geen problemen, iedereen was dik tevreden over het gebodene.
Dan is mijn dag (avond, nacht) goed.
En natuurlijk mix ik liever een band, maar dit was toch ook zeer vermakelijk.

----------


## MC Party

Mixen van een tape artiest is gewoon een andere tak van sport als het mixen van bandje. 
In veel gevallen begrijpt een gerenomeerde technicus de tape artiest niet en gaat lopen mieppen wanneer mensen hem beginnen af te zeiken. Het opgebouwde imperium waarbij hij alle schuiven totaal onder controle waren zakt dan ook bij deze boze reacties van de tape artiest (en andere lotgenoten) geheel onder zijn voeten weg. 
De reactie/gedachte van een ervaren technicus is dan vaak in de vorm van:" ach krijg toch de ram bam, dit is gewoon te simpel voor mij, simpele ziel dat je er staat die niet kan zingen".

Heb zelfs al eens een geluidsman geheel over de zeik weg zien lopen.. ik ga wel terug naar.. daar willen ze me iig wel hebben.

Wat ik vaak zie is dat band mixers (niet in de war halen met tape mixers) de zang te zacht zetten.(mixen het zoals ze het bij een band zouden doen) De artiest vraagt of het publiek mee doet en men reageert halverwege al niet meer, omdat de stem niet overkomt. Dan krijg je als tape-act mixer vaak al de volle laag, waarbij velen het afschuiven op de betreffende pa (die een ander er heeft neergezet..)

----------


## berolios

> ...Nog een leuke: monitormixje maken voor the Opposites. Op gevoel alles een beetje leuk ingeregeld, kreeg na het eerste nummer de opmerking dat 1 microfoon iets harder moet. Welja, jij je zin: ik geef die microfoon er een tikje bij. Na het volgende nummer kwam de andere 'zanger' met de mededeling dat zíjn microfoon iets harder moet. Goed... Uiteindelijk heb ik minimaal 5 keer de microfoons omstebeuren harder mogen zetten. Vriendjes, ga aub eerst zelf in de oefenruimte uitvechten welke balans je wilt hebben!...



Dit bewijst maar dat je op monitors vaak meer met psychologie bezig bent, dan met geluid  :Wink: ...

----------


## sandur

Heel herkenbaar allemaal. Heb zelf een incidentje gehad waarbij een niet nader te noemen slagerzanger het nodig vond om mij (met volle zaal) te vragen waarom die PA niet harder kon (toen al 102dBa op de mengtafel op 40m.). 
Dat deed ie overigens door te vragen (wederom via de PA) "wie het geluid in de zaal regelde", 1500 man draaide zich om ... 

Uiteindelijk toch maar nog meer gas bij gegeven voor die gek waarna de organisatie kwam vragen waarom het zo hard moest ...  :Mad:  ... en hij feedback kreeg over de PA (heel gek)

Wilde er daarna wel even over babbelen met meneer maar die was alweer vertrokken..

Ik snap zowiezo niet hoe iemand zoiets kan beoordelen vanaf het podium, zeker als je 2 x MAX15 vol gas op je hoofd heb staan ... echt sick.

----------


## kewa

> Dit bewijst maar dat je op monitors vaak meer met psychologie bezig bent, dan met geluid ...



zoals een college van mij ooit heeft gezegd (en waar ik graag naar mag refereren):'' tis 20% kennis, 80% doen''  :Smile:

----------


## MC Party

> Ik snap zowiezo niet hoe iemand zoiets kan beoordelen vanaf het podium, zeker als je 2 x MAX15 vol gas op je hoofd heb staan ... echt sick.



"De artiest vraagt of het publiek mee doet en men reageert halverwege de zaal al niet meer, omdat de stem niet overkomt. Dan krijg je als tape-act mixer vaak al de volle laag, waarbij velen het afschuiven op de betreffende pa (die een ander er heeft neergezet..)"

Je bevestigt mijn verhaal wel perfect met een voorbeeld ;-)

----------


## berolios

> Mixen van een tape artiest is gewoon een andere tak van sport als het mixen van bandje...



Laten we het daar maar gewoon op houden inderdaad. Andere tak van sport, waar totaal andere dingen belangrijk zijn en waar ook totaal andere competenties van een geluidstechneut bij komen kijken. Hoewel ik een bandjestechneut wel met een gerust hart een tape-act zou laten mixen, waar dat andersom zeker niet het geval is. Zoals ik eerder al zei: ieder zijn meug en respect voor diegene die er hun brood mee verdienen... maar mij dus niet gezien  :Cool: .

Verder moeten we natuurlijk niet alles en iedereen over dezelfde kam gaan scheren. Het zijn gewoon twee verschillende werelden die vaak niet op de zelfde golflengte zitten. En ook in de tape-act hoek zitten genoeg echte profi's die echt wel weten waar ze mee bezig zijn, maar gewoon voor een ander soort werk hebben gekozen... Daarbij: bandjes zijn ook niet altijd alles  :Wink: !!



Ik vind overigens dat de TS zich toch wel verdacht stil houdt opeens... terwijl hij door de meeste toch nog wel gesteund wordt in zijn tirade  :Big Grin: ... zo lijkt het althans  :Wink: ... 

Dus: @ndrew... laat nog eens wat van je horen !

----------


## RayM

Sorry heren,

Ik vind dat we nu wel heel denigrerend bezig zijn.
Het is niet allemaal kaf wat er onder het koren zit.
En er zijn er toch veel die hier een goede boterham mee verdien en dan bedoel ik niet alleen technici.
Ik ken verschillende bedrijven (en geen kleine jongens) die een deel van hun omzet hier vandaan halen.

Ik doe ook wel eens tape artiesten en daar doe ik net zo mijn best voor als dat ik voor een band zou doen.
Het probleem is dat wij vooroordelen hebben t.o.v. de technici die dat werk doen. En dan spreek ik uit ervaring toen ik eens een tape artiest deed op een festival. Men behandelde mij gewoon als een debiel tot ze erachter kwamen dat ik wel iets meer in mijn mars had. 

Zoals ik al eerder vermelde, ik heb zelden problemen met hen. Behandel ze gewoon als volwaardig en help ze waar nodig. Een goed gesprek vooraf doet veel. En zo is iedereen tevreden.

----------


## tididi

ik mag ook wel af en toe een tapertje doen!
het blijven lastige mensen maar als je alles met elkaar van tevoren goed afspreekt en wat je mogelijkheden zijn met je apparatuur kom je echt een heel eind 
en je krijgt dan ook veel minder klagende zangers
soms zijn het de managers die denken dat ze dus alles weten maar zijn in de loop van alle optredens al aardig doof geworden omdat het altijd hard moest. :Mad: 

tis inderdaad een bijzondere tak van het vak maar toch erg leuk om te doen
Kortom praat met elkaar voor het optreden  het scheelt echt!!!

----------


## dokter dB

> Sorry heren,
> 
> Ik vind dat we nu wel heel denigrerend bezig zijn.
> Een goed gesprek vooraf doet veel. En zo is iedereen tevreden.



ja maar dan moet je wel tekst hebben  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

en ze komen meestal 5 min van tevoren binnen dus (gelukkig!) weinig praattijd. en waar moet je het nou werkelijk over hebben dan, het enige wat ik kan verzinnen is die matige backing-md...

over het anneke kreunlo gebeuren, die was dus zo dronken dat ze nauwelijks kon blijven staan. ze was alleen maar aan het krijsen. paul de leeuw had gelijk. 
En dat moet je dan versterken, tis gewoon te zielig voor woorden.
ik was dr weer helemaal klaar me dus. 

maar gelukkig hoef ik dit soort dingen niet te doen....
Dit was alleen een benefietdingetje en dan wil je nog wel ens iets doen he voor het goeie doel....

verder laat ik alle tape-artiesten in hun waarde want het hoort er gewoon bij, en er worden veel mensen blij van

----------


## theo

Kan ook anders hoor. Ik weet het is vaak ellende.
Maar had laatst de bekendste half duitse slagerzanger.
Kwam vragen wat dat voor super geluid was was meer als tevreden.
Kijk dat zijn natuurlijk weer erg mooie dingen in t vak.

----------


## som

> Heel herkenbaar allemaal. Heb zelf een incidentje gehad waarbij een niet nader te noemen slagerzanger het nodig vond om mij (met volle zaal) te vragen waarom die PA niet harder kon (toen al 102dBa op de mengtafel op 40m.). 
> Dat deed ie overigens door te vragen (wederom via de PA) "wie het geluid in de zaal regelde", 1500 man draaide zich om ..



hoi dan,
kan wel eens zijn dat ik dezelfde man eens heb meegemaakt,
bij mij begon hij ook met dezelfde opmerking,
voordat hij de kans kreeg om zijn verhaal te ver af te steken over het geluid had ik de volgende track al gestart :Embarrassment: 
een nummer later probeerde hij het nog maar eens,
direct weer doorstarten, toen begreep meneer het wel :Cool:

----------


## sjoerd

Wat mij na al die jaren wel opvalt is dat hoe slechter de zangers zijn, hoe meer ze lopen te klagen over van alles en nog wat. Deze jongens geven vaak af op het geluid, naast het euwige geroep om meer galm. En altijd hetzelfde: kan die niet harder??  De goede, vaak bekendere, zangers zijn vaak veel relaxter en vertrouwen erop dat het goed komt en zijn meer bezig met hun vak: nl entertainen

----------


## sandur

> hoi dan,
> kan wel eens zijn dat ik dezelfde man eens heb meegemaakt,
> bij mij begon hij ook met dezelfde opmerking,
> voordat hij de kans kreeg om zijn verhaal te ver af te steken over het geluid had ik de volgende track al gestart
> een nummer later probeerde hij het nog maar eens,
> direct weer doorstarten, toen begreep meneer het wel



Dat is wel een goeie, jammer dat de tracks niet bij mij vandaan kwamen .. het is jammer dat het zo moet. Zoals al eerder in dit topic aangegeven bereik je veel meer door even met elkaar te praten. Helaas kreeg ik die kans niet.. 

Technici voor lul zetten is niet de juiste manier.

----------


## Jan van Duren

Met bandjes kom je dit fenomeen ook tegen hoor.

Sta je daar met je PA van € 100.000,00 en komt er familie van de "band" die vraagt waarom ze niet zo kunnen klinken als Toto. Als je dan opmerkt dat Toto een andere (lees betere) band is wordt men boos en is het een kut pa en een waardeloze technicus. Terwijl de gitarist van "Toto" zelfs m.b.v een stemapparaat niet in staat was om zijn gitaar te stemmen. Of de versterker van de gitarist staat zo hard dat je met je PA wel naar huis kunt. Nee, kan echt niet zachter, zo is mijn geluid nou eenmaal.

Ook ooit eens een disco tape figuur meegemaakt die met een hamkraam kwam staan en dan ook nog wat nummers zingt. Dat stond wel zo achterlijk hard, dat was niet leuk meer. Wat ook wel opmerkelijk was dat het van al zijn kanalen de pfl ingedrukt had staan, want vertelde hij "dat hem was verteld dat je zo je geluid goed kon inregelen" Ik heb hem maar verteld dat je dit dan wel beter per kanaal kunt doen. Oh, werkt dat zo!!!!!!! Alles stond echt in het rood op zijn mengpaneel. Niet om aan te horen.

----------


## salsa

Ik weet nog ergere dingen dan tape-artiesten.....Ouders van dansende kinder groepen!!!  Ook die 'zeiken' over het geluid!!!

"Joh, jij daar op het podium!" (Ik sta dus bij monitormix, achter de FOH..)
"Kan het niet harder????" "Deze Dansgroep moet knallen!!!"

Ik op mijn beurt; "Moet je maar voor de speakers staan en niet naast mij!"

...En daar komt de volgende groep weer aan....

Dit gebeurd altijd bij de Arubaanse culturele dagen hier op Aruba, dan denk ik wel eens aan die mooie momenten met die Tape artiesten in NL.... 'zucht'

Dave

----------


## @ndrew

> Ik vind overigens dat de TS zich toch wel verdacht stil houdt opeens... terwijl hij door de meeste toch nog wel gesteund wordt in zijn tirade ... zo lijkt het althans ... 
> 
> Dus: @ndrew... laat nog eens wat van je horen !



k heb het erg druk en savonds kijk ik snel ff maar er komen zoveel posts dat als je de laatste lees je de eerste niet meer kan herinneren. :Wink: 

Dit is trouwens de eerste tape artiest waar ik gezeur mee heb gehad verder nog nooit problemen gehad. Alleen 1 keer met een band die vond het normaal aan het eind van een optreden dat de lead zanger een beta 58 aan barels gooide dat had ik egt nog nooit meegemaakt en ik had zoiets van :Confused:  huh hoort dat ook erbij. En vervolgens niet willen betalen en volhouden dat dat een normale gang van zaken was. Uiteindelijk de organisatie aansprakelijk gesteld. :Wink: 

groet @ndrew

----------


## Mark-LED

Op lokale festivalletjes hier spelen soms wat bandjes die ik ken uit het verleden (meerdere mic's gesneuveld), dus die krijgen van mij netjes een Behringer mic van 2 tientjes.

Tape artiesten heb ik over het algemeen weinig gezeik mee, ik doe er niet heel veel en vooral geen lokale patatboer die ook wel even wat plaatjes kan zingen (op eentje na dan  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## berolios

> ...En vervolgens niet willen betalen en volhouden dat dat een normale gang van zaken was. Uiteindelijk de organisatie aansprakelijk gesteld...



Toevallig daar dit weekend nog een discussie over gehad, je hebt juist gehandeld. 

Het hangt voor mij erg van de opdrachtgever af. Als deze aan heeft gegeven voor alle schade garant te staan die een bandje veroorzaakt, mogen ze van mij natuurlijk doen en laten wat ze willen. 

Maar normaal gezien... als ik zie dat er dingen bewust kapot gemaakt worden wordt er meestal (hangt af van hoe erg het is, anders stop ik er direct mee) eerst een heel duidelijke waarschuwing gegeven (ik loop bijvoorbeeld het podium op tussen twee nummers, en/of plak een stuk witte tape met wat 'aanwijzingen' op de monitors), en wordt er ook direct even een stevig babbeltje gemaakt met de evt aanwezige manager en als het daarna niet verbeterd gaat simpelweg de stroom eraf... mensen moeten maar eens leren respect te hebben voor andermans spullen. Het kan wel bij de act horen, maar neem dan je eigen microfoons mee die je aan gort gooit, of je eigen monitoren waar je in de roosters staat te springen... Vooral bij die lokale bandjes die denken dat dat normaal is... no fucking way !!! 

Bij grote acts kun je er nog gerust op zijn dat je schade kan verhalen en dat alles netjes wordt afgehandeld... hun reputatie is immers meer waard dan wat spullen die sneuvelen. Maar die kleine (lokale) bandjes zijn gewoon kale kippen waar niks van te plukken valt, dus daar sta je met je kapotte spullen en voor meer schade dan je marge van die dag...

Je moet gewoon goed over je eigen spullen waken... en stappen durven ondernemen als dat nodig is... ik vraag me trouwens echt af waar het vandaan komt dat muzikanten denken dat het slopen van andermans spullen normaal is. Misschien van de grotere festivals, waar we de bandjes maar lekker hun gang laten gaan, omdat daar zowieso alles vergoed wordt...

Ik kom er niet bij in ieder geval...

Adios!

----------


## Gast1401081

> k ...........Alleen 1 keer met een band die vond het normaal aan het eind van een optreden dat de lead zanger een beta 58 aan barels gooide dat had ik egt nog nooit meegemaakt en ik had zoiets van huh hoort dat ook erbij. En vervolgens niet willen betalen en volhouden dat dat een normale gang van zaken was. Uiteindelijk de organisatie aansprakelijk gesteld.
> 
> groet @ndrew



mikrofoonstatief om die zanger zijn nek vouwen...

----------


## purplehaze

tja Mac, dan heb je een micro en een statief kapot ;-)

Maar de beste man zou ik toch wel ff met zachte hand begeleiden naar de eerste de beste pinautomaat

----------


## ljanton

Nou verder off topic; ik heb ook nooit begrepen waarom sommige mensen
dingen moeten kapotslaan. Zoals gitaren, drums enzo. Ik snap het gewoon niet. Ook al zijn de spullen van jezelf, ik vind zoiets gewoon nergens over gaan. Het 'slaat' nergens op. En ja spullen van iemand anders moet je echt niet kapot maken.  :Mad:  Maar agressie helpt niet.

btw; wat ik helemaal niet snap zijn acties van bands zoals slipknot die op
publiek en apparatuur urineren/braken.  :EEK!:  

Gr Ljanton

----------


## laserguy

Gelukkig valt dat slopen van de bühne niet altijd in goede aarde bij het publiek. Meer vertel ik er nu even niet over want we zijn nu serieus off-topic: het begon over een tape-act, dan over een liveband daarna over respect voor andermans spullen en nu ook over bepaalde lichaamfuncties nodig om bepaalde stoffen uit ons lichaam te verwijderen...  :Wink: 
We krijgen een mod achter ons aan als we zo verder doen denk ik  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> Gelukkig valt dat slopen van de bühne niet altijd in goede aarde bij het publiek. Meer vertel ik er nu even niet over want we zijn nu serieus off-topic: het begon over een tape-act, dan over een liveband daarna over respect voor andermans spullen en nu ook over bepaalde lichaamfuncties nodig om bepaalde stoffen uit ons lichaam te verwijderen... 
> We krijgen een mod achter ons aan als we zo verder doen denk ik



De TS heeft het onderwerp live-band aangedragen, dus we zijn nog braaf  :Wink: ... ik ben wel benieuwd naar je quote  :Big Grin: ... ben in zo'n bui vandaag  :Wink:

----------


## kokkie

> Misschien van de grotere festivals, waar we de bandjes maar lekker hun gang laten gaan, omdat daar zowieso alles vergoed wordt...



Ik hoop dat het bandje verzekerd is dan, alhoewel dat met opzettelijke slopen natuurlijk geen optie is, maar het bandje zal toch echt de schade moeten betalen.

----------


## ralph

Tape artiesten hebben vaak weinig vertrouwen in een gast technicus.
Ze hebben doorgaans geen eigen technicus omdat ze niet vaak genoeg optreden en/of omdat ze voor een lage gage hun kunstje komen doen.

In het tape circuit lopen techneuten rond die hun werk niet serieus nemen, die niet luisteren naar hun klant en naar hun artiest, die mensen hebben dus een communicatiprobleem.
Artiesten hebben per definitie een communicatieprobleem, daarom hebben ze vaak een manager, dat geeft weer een communicatieprobleem omdat de manager wat anders aan de tech vraagt/eist dan de artiest wenst/eist.

Voor je het weet heb je een hoop gedoe terwijl het om een optreden van een klein half uurtje gaat van 1 enkele vocal op een orkestband. HOW HARD CAN IT BE!?

Heb sinds kort een rackje met O1v96, octopre pre ampjes, shure B87A en senh300 inears juist om die prut techneuten niet meer aan het werk te laten op de podia waar ik sta met mn PA, de artiesten met hun eigen tech/rackje kunnen gewoon inprikken...heerlijk!

----------


## berolios

> Ik hoop dat het bandje verzekerd is dan, alhoewel dat met opzettelijke slopen natuurlijk geen optie is, maar het bandje zal toch echt de schade moeten betalen.



Ik zit gelukkig grotendeels in een circuit waar de meeste bandjes wel snappen dat het niet cool is om spullen van anderen slopen. En bij diegene die dat niet snappen dekt de organisatie de schade (zij hebben ze immers geboekt). De eerder genoemden nemen dan bijvoorbeeld hun eigen microfoon voor de zwiepende lead-zanger mee en evt roosters om op de 'monitoren' te kunnen springen. Op TV of vanuit het publiek is natuurlijk niet te zien dat het niet onze, maar hun eigen spullen die ze ongestoord lopen te bashen... dat is eigenlijk vooral wat ik bedoel.





> ...Voor je het weet heb je een hoop gedoe terwijl het om een optreden van een klein half uurtje gaat van 1 enkele vocal op een orkestband. HOW HARD CAN IT BE!?...



Het is maar helemaal wat je onder 'succes' verstaat...
Als dat is 'het optreden zonder problemen tot een goed einde brengen', geef ik je groot gelijk: poepsimpel.
Als dat is 'een goede sound neerzetten'... verwijs ik graag naar eerdere posts  :Wink: .

Maar ik begrijp je wel hoor...

Adios

----------


## kokkie

> dat is eigenlijk vooral wat ik bedoel.



Gelukkig maar, bijvoorbeeld Rammstein heeft zelfs in de rider een bedrag staan wat wordt vergoed bij door vuurwerk beschadigde kappen. 
En ik geloof niet dat Mojo schade gaat vergoeden die door een bandje wordt veroorzaakt. Die zullen dat ook zeker op het bandje verhalen, een contract wordt nou eenmaal getekend door 2 partijen.

----------


## Mark-LED

Moet zeggen, heb vorig jaar wel gigantisch gelachen op een festival in Enschede.

Was een Duitse rockband waarvan bekend was dat de lead zanger na afloop van het concert altijd zijn mic statief kapot brak over zijn knie.

We hebben dat ding dus vervangen door een massief statief, was ook wat dikker dan een normaal K&M statief. Toen kwam het eind v/d show..

Zelden zoveel lol gehad  :Big Grin:

----------


## shure-fan

ik geloof dat het hier gaat om irritante TAPE artiesten  en niet bands

----------


## Boriss

Tja na het hier boven allemaal gelezen te hebben hier even mijn reactie.
We hebben in nederland 2 soorten tape acts de ervaren (lees profs)en de minderervaren (lees hobbyisten) nu is mijn ervaring ( ongeveer 20 jaar) dat de eerste groep bijna nooit geen probleemen heeft en de tweede groep met regelmaat een probleem heeft, waar zou dit nu aan liggen?
Maar voor de tweede groep heb ik een soort terapie ontwikkeld voor me zelf, eerst tot 10 soms tot 20 tellen en dan denken ze mogen toch niet slaan en schelden doet geen zeer. Ik ben in die 20 jaar nog maar 1x weggelopen van mijn mengtafel dat was op een festival waar ik ingehuurd was als monitor mixer maar deze dame maakte het wel erg bond. toen ik het podium afliep zei de stagemanager ja hadt er beter ook de stekker uit kunnen trekken (de act was overigens een band geen tapeact, met een zingende kraai als zangeres). Maar ja het blijven klanten en je verdient er aan :Cool:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

denk dat veel ook van je eigen houding afhangt....

kom ook vaak omhooggevalle artiestjes tegen, maar gewoon relax blijven en een alles komt goed mentaliteit tonen.

kom dus ook vaak omhooggevallen technicus tegen, die het geluid van de bekendere artiest mogen doen, en die hebben dus altijd problemen.

Als je aankomt van ik ben de beste technicus dit en dat, moet je ook wat waar kunnen maken, als je gewoon blijft en je werkt gewoon doet, heb je in de regel bijna geen gezeik.

Het grootste deel is toch de manier van werken denk ik. En de klik die er als personen onder elkaar moet zijn. Is die klik er niet, of kan de een de ander zijn gezicht niet uitstaan, is het gedoemt fout te gaan, hoe goed de zanger of technicus ook is.

Zelf op 1x na nooit echt gezeik gehad met artiesten. en die 1e keer was n samenloop van omstandigheden, en later ook weer bijgelegd.

Artiesten baalde omdat er maar 20man in de zaak waren, en ikke had n storing op mn draadloze mic. de meneertjes stonden op het podium, waren bezig met het eerste nummer, en beachten toen van, neuh, 20man is te weinig, en zingen met mic met kabel gaat niet, dus we gaan....

ze zijn vertrokken....

ben ze later nog vaak tegen gekomen, en heb het nog eens aangehaalt, meneertjes hebben toegegeven n baaldag gehad te hebben, enz enz enz... 

Ik zelf vind het wel best, maar heb besloten dat ik zelf werk met mensen waar ik het leuk vind om mee te werken. dan blijft het voor iedereen leuk. en ik moet zeggen, dat gaat prima!

----------


## dokter dB

> denk dat veel ook van je eigen houding afhangt....
> 
> kom ook vaak omhooggevalle artiestjes tegen, maar gewoon relax blijven en een alles komt goed mentaliteit tonen.
> 
> kom dus ook vaak omhooggevallen technicus tegen, die het geluid van de bekendere artiest mogen doen, en die hebben dus altijd problemen.
> 
> Als je aankomt van ik ben de beste technicus dit en dat, moet je ook wat waar kunnen maken, als je gewoon blijft en je werkt gewoon doet, heb je in de regel bijna geen gezeik.
> 
> Het grootste deel is toch de manier van werken denk ik. En de klik die er als personen onder elkaar moet zijn. Is die klik er niet, of kan de een de ander zijn gezicht niet uitstaan, is het gedoemt fout te gaan, hoe goed de zanger of technicus ook is.



ben het heel erg eens met bovenstaand verhaal!
altijd gewoon professioneel blijven....
hoe moeilijk het soms ook is

mij lukt dat professioneel blijven dus gewoon niet in dit verhaal  :Smile: 
heb gewoon HELEMAAL niks met die inhoudsloze feestmuzak en eencellige idioten die ff de ster komen uithangen. met hun onmuzikaal geprogrammeerde backingtapes.
ik mag dat vinden. en ik wil er dus ook echt niks mee te maken hebben.
maar heel soms moet je vanwege samenloop van omstandigheden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PeterZwart

> ben het heel erg eens met bovenstaand verhaal!
> altijd gewoon professioneel blijven....
> hoe moeilijk het soms ook is
> 
> mij lukt dat professioneel blijven dus gewoon niet in dit verhaal 
> heb gewoon HELEMAAL niks met die inhoudsloze feestmuzak en eencellige idioten die ff de ster komen uithangen. met hun onmuzikaal geprogrammeerde backingtapes.
> ik mag dat vinden. en ik wil er dus ook echt niks mee te maken hebben.
> maar heel soms moet je vanwege samenloop van omstandigheden



Ach, het vak heeft leuke kanten en minder leuke kanten, professioneel opstellen tegen acts/evenementen die niet leuk zijn is ook nooit verkeerd? :Smile: 

Waarom zou t niet lukken? :Big Grin:

----------


## gertgeluid

> heb gewoon HELEMAAL niks met die inhoudsloze feestmuzak en eencellige idioten die ff de ster komen uithangen. met hun onmuzikaal geprogrammeerde backingtapes.



Held. Jij durft het gewoon te zeggen  :Big Grin: . Hulde!

----------


## dokter dB

> Ach, het vak heeft leuke kanten en minder leuke kanten, professioneel opstellen tegen acts/evenementen die niet leuk zijn is ook nooit verkeerd?
> 
> Waarom zou t niet lukken?



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ach ja ik word gehinderd door bepaalde spontane wegtrekkers, icm een soort elasticiteit in mn rechterarm... ik kan er ook niks aan doen 
de dokter zei trouwens dat dat heel gezond is  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

Ik vind dat somigen hier niet duidelijk een onderscheid kunnen maken tussen de A-tape-act en alle drap die er onder hangt. En dat vind ik jammer.

Zelf draai ik al ongeveer 10 jaar mee in het tape-circuit, waarbij ik even genoteerd wil zien dat ik eigenlijk alleen in het A-circuit zit, het zogenaamde 'Volendam-circuit'. Maar ook wij hebben wel eens een klus gedaan voor een 'B'-artiest. En wat me opvalt (en ook al eerder gezegd) is dat je met die gasten (maar ook de aanverwante voor-150/200-euro-kom-ik-je-aan-de-ander-kant-van-NL-schuiven-technici) eigenlijk alleen maar gezeik hebt, iets wat ik in ons reguliere circuit nooit mee maak.

Wat me ook opvalt, is dat de gemiddelde bandjes-technicus zich te goed voelt voor de inprikkende tape-technicus. Waarom? Ja, je hebt minder te schuiven. Maar op het vlak van pschygologie ('t is laat...) heb je bij een tape-artiest gemiddeld heel wat meer werk. Zo'n m/v staat alleen op het podium en heeft dus heel wat meer last van zenuwen, iets wat met een goed ingespeelde band eigenlijk helemaal niet speelt. Vandaar dat de gemiddelde band-tech het niet lag zal redden als tape-tech, naar mijn mening dan.

Vandaar dat je wat mij betreft het werk echt niet met elkaar kan vergelijken. Het zijn (op het daadwerkelijke schuifje omhoog-omlaag na) 2 totaal andere takken van sport, zoals synchroonzwemmen en de korte baan.

Overigens heb ik vroeger ook in het band-circuit gezeten en ik ben blij dat ik daar uit ben! Waarom? Omdat ik nu met minder uren hetzelfde kan verdienen en dus ook nog wat heb aan de gemiddelde vrijdag- en zaterdagochtend/middag. Komt bij dat de investeringen ook lager zijn en je er nog een 2e klus op een avond bij kan pakken zodat het allemaal nog rendabeler wordt.

But that's just my opinion...

----------


## MC Party

> mij lukt dat professioneel blijven dus gewoon niet in dit verhaal 
> heb gewoon HELEMAAL niks met die inhoudsloze feestmuzak en eencellige idioten die ff de ster komen uithangen. met hun onmuzikaal geprogrammeerde backingtapes.



Daar is al een van de redenen dat het mis gaat. Geen respect voor elkaar, waarbij je iedereen al over één kam scheert. 
En als ik dit zo lees scheelt er ook wat aan je zakelijke communicatie..

----------


## dokter dB

> Daar is al een van de redenen dat het mis gaat. Geen respect voor elkaar, waarbij je iedereen al over één kam scheert. 
> En als ik dit zo lees scheelt er ook wat aan je zakelijke communicatie..



inderdaad! daarom doe ik die klus dus ook niet!
zakelijkheid heeft er in die zin iets mee te maken: als het me niet best gaat zou ik werk moeten doen wat ik niet leuk vind

maar neem mn verhaal aub verder niet zo serieus, vond dat er wel wat peper en zout bij deze thread mocht  :Big Grin: 
ben het geheel eens met outline zn verhaal dat er verschillende soorten tape-artiesten zijn en dat het ook een fijne klus kan zijn, en dat zie ik echt wel, maar nogmaals niet voor mij.

----------


## Pino

Toch ook even reageren.

Ik doe sinds '96 bijna elke week techniek voor een vrij podium hier in de buurt. Een echt VRIJ podium, waar je van de grootste rommel tot de fijnste artiesten tegen komt. Ieder die daar mee wil doen doet dat op vrijwillige basis, wat de band tussen publiek en artiesten zeer nauw maakt.
Ja, ik kom soms arrogantie tegen, meestal van mensen waar je het minst van verwacht; maar dat is echt een zeer kleine minderheid. 
Ja, doe techniek zowel voor bandjes , tape artiesten, live solisten,... van de grootste amateurs tot de grootste profs van België.
Maar wat ik nu in de laatste 10 - 12 jaar het meest geleerd heb is respect te hebben voor iedereen die op dat podium iets komt doen: ze doen wat ze graag doen en elk heeft zíjn publiek wie ze kunnen animeren.
Iedereen is daar welkom en wordt gelijk behandeld en we proberen de technische ondersteuning te geven om het beste uit die artiest naar boven te halen; die met hun grootheidswaanzin draaien ofwel bij, ofwel zie je ze maar één keer. De meesten komen graag terug.
Dit is de sterkte van het vrij podium waar ik aan meewerk, welk ondertussen al meer dan 25 jaar op dezelfde plaats elke week plaatsvind. Ik verdien daar gene rotte euro mee, maar de voldoening is meestal zeer groot...

Allee, en nu jullie weer

Grote groetels,
Pino

----------


## gertgeluid

Net als Outline zit ik erg dicht bij het Volendamse vuur. Mijn ervaring met die club is uitstekend. Sterker nog: wanneer we elkaar tegenkomen op een klus, leggen de heren technici niet twee lijntjes, maar drie lijntjes voor me klaar: tape en vocal. Nu heb ik de heren vaak genoeg zelf hun ding laten doen en dat gaat eigenlijk altijd wel prima, maar zij hebben er het volste vertrouwen in dat ik aan de voorkant het geheel net even wat prettiger kan maken.

De discussie die Dokter dB voert, is zeer persoonlijk en betekent niet dat hij, als het er op aan komt, z'n neus ophaalt voor een inprikartiest. Dat zou simpelweg niet kunnen, want anders was hij niet de technicus die hij vandaag is (of misschien heeft hij een rijke papa?  :Wink:  ). De eerste twee liedjes van de inprikartiest zijn voor de FOH techneut altijd een worsteling. De fouten die de inprikartiest en/of zijn/haar technicus maakt, moeten wij corrigeren. Dat variëert van zwaar EQ'en en compressie gebruiken, tot het bellen naar de buhne om te kijken of de technicus gediend is van aanwijzingen die simpelweg niet zijn op te lossen aan de voorkant.

Mijn ervaring is dat de meeste dit wel waarderen. Sterker nog, ze nemen vaak zelf al het initiatief om even naar de voorkant te bellen voor suggesties. Dat is professioneel samenwerken en dat levert ook de beste resultaten!

Feit blijft dat je soms een half optreden lang aan het sleutelen en communiceren bent voordat het ergens op gaat lijken. Terwijl het soms juist meteen staat als een huis. Het KAN dus wel!

Nog een feit blijft dat Dokter dB gewoon geen binding heeft met de muziek, de teksten, de manier van presenteren en de houding van de artiest zelf. Ook als deze vriendelijk en professioneel is. In zijn (en mijn) ogen, heeft een tape act namelijk niet veel meer te maken met muziek, maar meer met snel bekendheid krijgen en misschien ook wel snel geld verdienen. Ingeblikte emotie die door het volk massaal wordt geconsumeerd. Daar staat Dr dB niet voor, en ik sluit me bij hem aan. Muziek moet "gebracht" worden, door muzikanten op een zweterig podium, die allemaal dezelfde energie voelen en hun instrument gebruiken om iets te vertellen aan een publiek die open staat voor die boodschap.

Let wel: het is een mening. We zijn vrij om die te hebben, en in zekere mate ook te uiten. Misschien is Dokter dB wat kort door de bocht en het is zeker niet zijn bedoeling om mensen te kwetsen. Er is echter wel een groep tape artiesten en tape technici die deze mening bestaansrecht geven. Tuurlijk blijven we professioneel en maken we er samen het beste van, maar zijn (en mijn) voorkeur ligt ergens anders.

Terug naar de orde van de dag.

----------


## berolios

> [...] Overigens heb ik vroeger ook in het band-circuit gezeten en ik ben blij dat ik daar uit ben! Waarom? Omdat ik nu _met minder uren hetzelfde kan verdienen_ en dus ook nog wat heb aan de gemiddelde vrijdag- en zaterdagochtend/middag. Komt bij dat de investeringen ook lager zijn en je er nog een _2e klus op een avond bij kan pakken zodat het allemaal nog rendabeler wordt_ [...]



Ha ha, grappig te zien dat de stelling die ik een paar posts terug aanhaalde inderdaad wordt bevestigd door iemand die erin zit! Hoewel, als je op hetzelfde festival een paar bandjes mee kan pakken, of meerdere shows met je bandje op een dag hebt... tikt het natuurlijk ook wel aan. Echter, dat zijn in het live-circuit wel de uitzonderingen inderdaad...





> [...] Nog een feit blijft dat Dokter dB gewoon geen binding heeft met de muziek, de teksten, de manier van presenteren en de houding van de artiest zelf. Ook als deze vriendelijk en professioneel is. In zijn (en mijn) ogen, heeft *een tape act namelijk niet veel meer te maken met muziek*, maar meer met snel bekendheid krijgen en misschien ook wel snel geld verdienen. Ingeblikte emotie die door het volk massaal wordt geconsumeerd. Daar staat Dr dB niet voor, en ik sluit me bij hem aan. Muziek moet "gebracht" worden, door muzikanten op een zweterig podium, die allemaal dezelfde energie voelen en hun instrument gebruiken om iets te vertellen aan een publiek die open staat voor die boodschap.
> 
> Let wel: het is een mening. We zijn vrij om die te hebben, en in zekere mate ook te uiten. Misschien is Dokter dB wat kort door de bocht en het is zeker niet zijn bedoeling om mensen te kwetsen. Er is echter wel een groep tape artiesten en tape technici die deze mening bestaansrecht geven. _Tuurlijk blijven we professioneel en maken we er samen het beste van, maar zijn (en mijn) voorkeur ligt ergens anders_[...]



Mee eens, maar er zijn er wel meer die een dergelijke mening delen (zij het iets subtieler dan veelgenoemde  :Wink: ). Iedereen is vrij om te kiezen waar hij zich mee bezig wilt houden... en als je je ding een beetje goed doet, kom je vanzelf in een positie waarin je redelijk makkelijk dat soort keuzes kunt maken... en als het goed is liggen die keuzes in het verlengde van wat je leuk vindt en/of waar je voor wilt staan... Zoals eerder uitgelegd: voor mij daarom geen tape-acts en/of DJ's meer (en ik heb het hier ook over het A-circuit voor de duidelijkheid  :Cool: )... als ik de keuze heb natuurlijk  :Wink: ...

Verder ga ik me er buiten houden... ik denk dat alles al wel zo'n beetje gezegd is dat gezegd moet worden.

----------


## Gast1401081

laten we wel wezen , het blijft werk. 

Ook al heeft PinkFloyd over je installatie gezongen : de boxen worden er geen gram lichter van, en moeten toch weer terug de vrachtwagen in.

Verder hebben we af en toe leuke schnabbels, en af en toe minder leuke schnabbels. 
Ik persoonlijk maak me drukker over het eten dat er al dan niet is, dan over de artiest die over mijn set uitgaat. Als hij mijn betrokkenheid en enthousiasme wil zal hij mijn mening moeten respecteren. En zo niet: evengoeie vrienden toch? 

En de klussen die van te voren vaak erg leuk lijken kunnen ook tegenvallen...als bijvoorbeeld de bassist van vanavond ook nog oostindisch blind blijkt...(doof wassie al)

----------


## sis

Toch even invalllen  :Big Grin: 
wij hebben afgelopen weekend ( 5 dagen, van vrijdag tot gisteren ) tal van tape-artiesten gehad .
De gevestigde waarden ( die al jaaaaaaaaren meegaan ) klagen nooit.
Ze krijgen een EAW -  RCF P.A inclusief ART 525 A monitoren, inclusief een dynacord cm1000 aangevuld met een een berg galmen en compressors, allemaal DBX 160A en TC.electronics reverbs M 2000-3000

Komt een mama (moeder ) van één van de snobs ( zangers ) zeggen dat het niet goed was.
Ik zeg tegen de mama, kom dan zelf de boel regelen, dit terwijl er zogezegt er een technieker bij was die niet eens van de naam TC.electronics had gehoord... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dan vind ik dat je als technieker serieus door de mand valt , en dan zwijgen we maar over het zooite galm die ze willen ( liefst 7 sec. ) 
WABLIEF  :Confused: 

Nu is het klaar , ik kap ermee .
Ik heb 35 jaar ervaring met deze toestanden heb ik er genoeg van  :Mad: 
Nu kunnen ze zelf hun installatie meebrengen, ik doe het NIET meer...
sis

----------


## Brinky

De dag dat jan s met zenuwen op het podium staat, is waarschijnlijk dezelfde als pasen en pinksteren op dezelfde dag...

Maare even tussen haakjes ()()() Wie doe jij dan uit het volendam circuit?
Ik ken niemand bij triple die uit den bosch komt of ligt dat aan mij???

Sorry, back on topic!

----------


## sis

> De dag dat jan s !



Ik heb de schijterij van de palingsound, ik hoor niks anders meer  :EEK!: 
sis

----------


## KlankOntwerp

> Wat mij na al die jaren wel opvalt is dat hoe slechter de zangers zijn, hoe meer ze lopen te klagen over van alles en nog wat. Deze jongens geven vaak af op het geluid, naast het euwige geroep om meer galm. En altijd hetzelfde: kan die niet harder??  De goede, vaak bekendere, zangers zijn vaak veel relaxter en vertrouwen erop dat het goed komt en zijn meer bezig met hun vak: nl entertainen



Het is onzekerheid over eigen prestaties dat sommige musici (en ook techneuten) doet klagen en/of veel te hoog van de toren blazen.

Hoe meer ervaring iemand heeft, hoe soepeler en relaxter het er aan toe gaat. Nou ja, meestal dan. Er blijven altijd artiesten (en wederom ook technici) die zichzelf als een tweede *** zien...

----------


## Outline

> De dag dat jan s met zenuwen op het podium staat, is waarschijnlijk dezelfde als pasen en pinksteren op dezelfde dag...
> 
> Maare even tussen haakjes ()()() Wie doe jij dan uit het volendam circuit?
> Ik ken niemand bij triple die uit den bosch komt of ligt dat aan mij???
> 
> Sorry, back on topic!



Ik werk niet voor Triple, maar ken er meer dan genoeg van!

De Info over wie wij doen heeft al weer lang genoeg op deze plek gestaan, dus deze maar even verwijderd...

----------


## tomwaits

Wat een huilverhalen zeg...

Helaas is de bottom line: 
Het publiek komt voor de artiest en zijn muziek/act en absoluut niet voor de techneut. De artiest is een kunstenaar en de techneut is personeel, niet interessanter dan een roadie, barjuffrouw of glazenophaler. Zonder techneuten zal de geluidskwaliteit ongetwijfeld minder zijn maar de mensen komen toch wel, zoals ze voorheen ook deden toen de installaties krakkemikkig waren en de zwager van de drummer aan de knoppen zat. De techneut staat dus in dienst van de artiest, niet andersom. Wie betaalt die bepaalt. 
Niet leuk misschien maar realiteit.

Wanneer je over een beetje communicatieve vaardigheden beschikt dan weet je natuurlijk dat er best goed samen te werken valt. Maar ja, zulke kwaliteiten zijn niet vereist, noch voor een muzikant, noch voor een techneut.

----------


## berolios

> [...] De artiest is een kunstenaar en de techneut is personeel, niet interessanter dan een roadie, barjuffrouw of glazenophaler [...]



mmmmm......

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Ik wordt door de bank genomen eigenlijk nooit boos, maar de 2e keus tapeartiesten weten me meestal wel op stoom te krijgen. En dan heb ik het hier met name over de categorie die ook wel eens zonder eigen mixert komt, of met een mixert die een midas venice een fisher price mixer noemt, om zijn blauwe kleurtjes...

De categorie zonder eigen mixer is net zo erg als de categorie met. Ze hebben hun md's niet voor elkaar, bedenken ter plekke een setlist en besluiten op het podium iets anders te gaan doen, dan het haastig in elkaar geknutselde lijstje dat mij in de handen gedrukt is.(als ze dan ook nog eens op het podium gaan emmeren, dat IK de boel verknoei; gaat hun mic resoluut dicht!)

De categorie met kent vaak alleen mixers uit het budgetsegment en draaien veelvuldig in het rood, oversturen de boel, klanktechnisch gezien schort er nog wel eens wat aan.

Let wel; ik heb het hier niet over de groep, die gewoon om 2 lijntjes komt vragen, ik heb het hier over de mensen zonder eigen set, maar wel met eigen 'geluidsman'. Dat is altijd een garantie voor ellende...gelukkig zijn er ook, die maar gewoon zeggen: doe jij het maar en die dan netjes de md's voor je op orde maken.

Maar ach, achteraf lachen we er gewoon weer om... :Big Grin:

----------


## dokter dB

ik dacht dat ik meer dan genoeg jankverhalen had gepost maar toch nog ff dit  :Big Grin: 






> Wat een huilverhalen zeg...



je doelt op de teksten van tapeartiesten?  :Big Grin: 







> De artiest is een kunstenaar



dat zeg jij. maar dat is totaal subjectief. ik vind dat soms namelijk niet. sterker nog,binnen dit onderwerp is de technicus die het volhoud voor mij een artiest, even los van zn kwaliteiten  :Smile:

----------


## jadjong

> De categorie zonder eigen mixer is net zo erg als de categorie met. Ze hebben hun md's niet voor elkaar, bedenken ter plekke een setlist en besluiten op het podium iets anders te gaan doen, dan het haastig in elkaar geknutselde lijstje dat mij in de handen gedrukt is.(als ze dan ook nog eens op het podium gaan emmeren, dat IK de boel verknoei; gaat hun mic resoluut dicht.



Tot twee weken geleden had ik nog nooit een tape artiest geschoven maar bovenstaande is erg herkenbaar  :Big Grin:  Zelfs eentje met md zonder tracklist die verwachtte dat ik de titels van de nummers zou herkennen(dan kan je tussendoor toch ff luisteren welk nummer het is? Ik blijf dan wel doorpraten tot je hem hebt gevonden......). Helaas, ik kijk geen big kooi van anubis, dus dat werd niets.  :Wink:  Maar over het algemeen waren ze allemaal erg aardig en was er prima mee te werken. Wel valt op dat degene die al jaren bezig zijn en aan de top (hebben ge-) staan hun spullen beter op orde hebben en precies weten wat ze willen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> De artiest is een kunstenaar



Beetje kort door de bocht genomen dat iedereen met een microfoon in zijn vuist al dan niet op een podium/verhoging automatisch een artiest/kunstenaar is, want daar begint veel van onze ellende mee. Geef dan maar een conservatoriumafgestudeerde zanger(es), die heeft hoge standaarden, maar daar valt altijd wel goed mee te praten en scheelt een hoop ellende. En zo'n iemand valt bij mij pas echt onder de categorie "stemkunstenaar".

En dat staat los van muziekgenres. Het levenslied is dan niet helemaal mijn ding, maar ik weet wel dat Rene, Anita en Leen absoluut niet de moeilijksten zijn om mee te communiceren.

----------


## moderator

> ...of met een mixert die een midas venice een fisher price mixer noemt, om zijn blauwe kleurtjes



Als dat is vanwege z'n dunne klank heeft de persoon die deze opmerking plaatst wel weer recht van spreken :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :EEK!: 

Tom Waits ( whats in a name...) slaat wat mij betreft de spijker op z'n spreekwoordelijke kop: Wie betaalt bepaalt!
De personeelsleden die een optreden mogelijk maken helpen met de sfeer en met het gevoel, van bardame, portier tot techneut.
De relatie tussen een technicus en een artiest is doorgaans wel volledig verschillend dan die tussen de optredende artiest en de toiletjuffrouw. Is dit niet zo, dan ligt daar al een potentieel probleem!


Aanvullend, wie pinda's betaald krijgt apen aan het werk!

Oftewel: put your money where your mouth is.

----------


## sparky

> Wat een huilverhalen zeg...
> 
> Helaas is de bottom line: 
> Het publiek komt voor de artiest en zijn muziek/act en absoluut niet voor de techneut. De artiest is een kunstenaar en de techneut is personeel, niet interessanter dan een roadie, barjuffrouw of glazenophaler. Zonder techneuten zal de geluidskwaliteit ongetwijfeld minder zijn maar de mensen komen toch wel, zoals ze voorheen ook deden toen de installaties krakkemikkig waren en de zwager van de drummer aan de knoppen zat. De techneut staat dus in dienst van de artiest, niet andersom. Wie betaalt die bepaalt. 
> Niet leuk misschien maar realiteit.
> 
> Wanneer je over een beetje communicatieve vaardigheden beschikt dan weet je natuurlijk dat er best goed samen te werken valt. Maar ja, zulke kwaliteiten zijn niet vereist, noch voor een muzikant, noch voor een techneut.



Je bent op een forum waar technici met elkaar discuseren over hun werk, in dit geval over de frustraties die het werken met sommige artiesten met zich meebrengen. Als dat je stoort: pech voor jou.

----------


## vasco

> De artiest is een kunstenaar en de techneut is personeel... bla, bla, bla



Ik ben blij dat ik zelf creatief technische invullingen kan en mag gegeven aan bepaalde shows waarbij men achteraf komt zeggen dat ze de aanvulling/toevoeging toch wel erg mooi en creatief vinden bedacht. Ben ik als simpele tech toch een kunstenaar in jouw ogen en zo zijn er echt veel meer techs die dit doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

een erg oud truukje : als de artiest het niet te verstaan vind : de master faders ff dichttrekken. Hand aan je oor, en met een erg verbaasde blik na de artiest kijken. 

he?
Niet te verstaan?
Ik hoor je niet?

----------


## dj-wojcik

zijn op dit forum geen tape artiesten die hier iets leuks te melden hebben? We zijn hier zo leuk allemaal bezig dat ze irritant zijn. Maar ik hoor nooit iets van de andere kant, dus mijn vraag is: Zijn hier wel tape-artiesten op dit forum? :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> Zijn hier wel tape-artiesten op dit forum?



Die durven hier niet meer op antwoorden  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## tomwaits

> dat zeg jij. maar dat is totaal subjectief. ik vind dat soms namelijk niet. sterker nog,binnen dit onderwerp is de technicus die het volhoud voor mij een artiest, even los van zn kwaliteiten



Hm, er wordt hier in verschillende reacties nogal 'vrij' geinterpreteerd. Ik gaf niet zozeer mijn persoonlijke mening (heb over het algemeen goeie ervaringen met geluidsmensen) maar sprak over de mening van het publiek.
Voor *het publiek* zijn de techneuten onbelangrijk, en worden ze zeker niet als artiesten beschouwd.

----------


## tomwaits

> Je bent op een forum waar technici met elkaar discuseren over hun werk, in dit geval over de frustraties die het werken met sommige artiesten met zich meebrengen. Als dat je stoort: pech voor jou.



Bedoel je eigenlijk niet te zeggen: "rot op met je afwijkende mening"?

----------


## tomwaits

> Tom Waits ( whats in a name...) slaat wat mij betreft de spijker op z'n spreekwoordelijke kop: Wie betaald bepaald!



Dat zei ik ja, alleen stonden de taalfouten er bij mij nog niet in.
(sorry hoor)

----------


## tomwaits

> Beetje kort door de bocht genomen dat iedereen met een microfoon in zijn vuist al dan niet op een podium/verhoging automatisch een artiest/kunstenaar is



Tja, dat heb ik toch echt niet beweerd hoor...

----------


## moderator

Kom je ook nog met een inhoudelijke reactie?
Wanneer je enige doel is de boel te provoceren dan moet ik je teleurstellen, dat gaat niet lukken, daar is de delete button goed voor.\

Wel dank voor de ( weinig elegante helaas) taalkundige hint, direct even aangepast.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Die durven hier niet meer op antwoorden 
> sis



zou ik ook niet doen als ik hun was :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dokter dB

> Hm, er wordt hier in verschillende reacties nogal 'vrij' geinterpreteerd. Ik gaf niet zozeer mijn persoonlijke mening (heb over het algemeen goeie ervaringen met geluidsmensen) maar sprak over de mening van het publiek.
> Voor *het publiek* zijn de techneuten onbelangrijk, en worden ze zeker niet als artiesten beschouwd.



wij discussieren hier met techneuten onder elkaar
voor publieksdiscussies kan je naar diverse fansites gaan  :Big Grin: 

maar ik geef toe dat je wel gelijk hebt...
de artiest is er voor het publiek...
en niet om mij te irriteren  :Smile:

----------


## MC Party

> de artiest is er voor het publiek...
> en niet om mij te irriteren



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Haha, heerlijk weer deze discussie. We hebben bij ons op de zaak deze discussie ook regelmatig als er een tape mixer tekort is. Wie van de geluidstechniek offert zich op..  :Smile:   Mag het zelf met alle plezier doen.. en zet met aub niet achter den mixer bij een bandje...inslaap vallen enzo..  :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

Wordt toch weer naar inmengen toegetrokken merk ik... awel, nog maar een keertje dan  :Wink: ...




> Ik ben blij dat ik zelf creatief technische invullingen kan en mag gegeven aan bepaalde shows waarbij men achteraf komt zeggen dat ze de aanvulling/toevoeging toch wel erg mooi en creatief vinden bedacht. Ben ik als simpele tech toch een kunstenaar in jouw ogen en zo zijn er echt veel meer techs die dit doen



Dat is precies wat ik wilde zeggen met mijn 'mmmmmm......'. Wie als mixer zijn vak verstaat, zal er alles aan doen om de performance die een artiest geeft naar een hoger niveau te tillen en dat is in mijn ogen een proces waarbij je meer artiest bent dan barjuffrouw, je hebt toch een nogal drastische invloed op de show zeg maar  :Wink: ... verder: zie hieronder...





> [...] Voor *het publiek* zijn de techneuten onbelangreik [...]



Aan de ene kant natuurlijk helemaal waar... maar aan de andere kant toch ook weer niet. Zeker, publiek komt in principe voor de artiest, maar toch ook voor de de totale perfomance... Immers, die totale performance heeft op zijn MINST een invloed op hoe het publiek de show ervaart... toch? (en in sommige gevallen gewoon waar het publiek ook deels voor komt: neem bijv Pink Floyd als bekend voorbeeld).

Dat mixers wel degelijk belangrijk zijn voor het publiek is een discussie die hier natuurlijk niet gevoerd hoeft te worden,  Maar als je het vanuit de eerder geschetste hoek bekijkt, wordt er door het publiek toch wel waarde gehecht aan de totale productie (noem het de totale 'ervaring') en niet puur en alleen de artiest zelf (Rieu bijvoorbeeld)... en daarmee wordt er dus zeker ook waarde gehecht aan die arme sloebers achter de knoppen.

In hoeverre dit geld voor een tape-act laat ik in het midden... :Cool:

----------


## Robert H

> zijn op dit forum geen tape artiesten die hier iets leuks te melden hebben? We zijn hier zo leuk allemaal bezig dat ze irritant zijn. Maar ik hoor nooit iets van de andere kant, dus mijn vraag is: Zijn hier wel tape-artiesten op dit forum?



Niet zozeer tape-artiest, wel verhalen van de andere kant. Ben top100-muzikant en maak in die hoedanigheid veel tapeartiesten mee die inprikken op onze geluidsset. Vanwege de policy van ons boekingskantoor moeten we dit overigens kosteloos toelaten. Da's dan weer een heel andere discussie, maar het zij zo...

Uiteraard maken wij ook wel de lachwekkende (lees: tranentrekkende) situaties mee die eerder in dit topic geschetst zijn. Er moet me echter van het hart dat de techneuten in kwestie er soms ook wat van kunnen; Ergernis nummero uno van onze kant: Midden in één van onze sets met twee maxen en een trosje speakerkabels het podium op komen banjeren. Noem me arrogant, maar wij draaien - net als de artiest in kwestie - een strakke show en daar hoort zo'n intermezzo niet bij. Wacht maar effe tot we klaar zijn, twee van die floortjes neerleggen kost je hooguit een minuut werk.

Ook een leuke (twee weken geleden weer eens meegemaakt). Het tape-rekje wordt opgesteld aan de zijkant, dekseltjes eraf, stroom erop en hoppa: Eén van onze bandleden trekt een kop of 'ie zojuist door de bliksem is getroffen. Maak dan als muzikant maar eens in een paar seconden duidelijk dat je inearmix zojuist vakkundig om zeep is geholpen door een zender in het bewuste rekje. Hetzelfde is ons trouwens ook meerdere malen overkomen met draadloze microfoons. Klinkt er midden in een solo opeens "one..two...hey.." door de gitaarinstallatie. Wel met prachtige oversturing en delay, maar toch wederom: WACHT NOU EFFE TOT WE KLAAR ZIJN!!!

Ik hou zo van dit vak ;-)

----------


## sparky

> Bedoel je eigenlijk niet te zeggen: "rot op met je afwijkende mening"?




Wat ik bedoelde te zeggen is -nogmaals- dat dit topic gaat over de frustraties die het werken met sommige artiesten met zich meebrengt. NIET over de status van een technicus in een productie.  Je eerste post in het onderwerp suggereert dat een technicus geen mening mag hebben over een artiest of zich mag storen aan de artiest en dat het totaal niet nodig is dat een artiest zich als een professional opstelt en samenwerkt met de techniek. Deze opvatting gaat zelfs zo ver dat je niet alleen vindt dat dit op de productie zo in elkaar moet steken, maar zelfs op dit forum (getuige je post die opent met "huilverhalen" blablablabla)

Wat ik dus bedoelde te zeggen is dat niemand zich hier door jou gaat laten vertellen wat hier wel of niet besproken wordt, daar hebben we moderators voor. Of je op wilt rotten mag je natuurlijk helemaal zelf weten.

----------


## dokter dB

> ...



wat ik wel zou willen wil doen is een vasttape-act  :Big Grin:  en daarna snel die gouden microfoon afpakken en hard wegrennen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> wat ik wel zou willen wil doen is een vasttape-act  en daarna snel die gouden microfoon afpakken en hard wegrennen



met dubbelzijdig tape, dus..LOL

----------


## berolios

> wat ik wel zou willen wil doen is een vasttape-act  en daarna snel die gouden microfoon afpakken en hard wegrennen



Gna gna... Ja, precies! Ik doe mee !! ...en als we het moment een beetje goed uitkiezen heeft het publiek pas na een halve minuut door dat de artiest opeens verdwenen is... met die lange galmtijd  :Big Grin: ... geeft ons tijd om die mic te ruilen voor een paar biertjes  :Cool: 

Ajoo!

----------


## Brinky

> ...Ook een leuke (twee weken geleden weer eens meegemaakt). Het tape-rekje wordt opgesteld aan de zijkant, dekseltjes eraf, stroom erop en hoppa: Eén van onze bandleden trekt een kop of 'ie zojuist door de bliksem is getroffen. Maak dan als muzikant maar eens in een paar seconden duidelijk dat je inearmix zojuist vakkundig om zeep is geholpen door een zender in het bewuste rekje....
> 
> Ik hou zo van dit vak ;-)



Dat was ik... Waarop ik zsm de ears uit heb gezet, want dat kan nl niet als je nog geen stroom hebt... (en toch even wil checken of alles wel werkt ;-)

Wel jammer, dat toen júllie klaar waren en wij moesten beginnen, *júllie in ear zenders nog aan stonden* (!!!) en wij het podium bestuiven met een klote in ear mix!!!!!!!!! Zo, dan zijn *WIJ* niet altijd degene die fout zitten collega!

Ook zo jammer van jullie was, dat jullie tijdens onze show, gewoon weglopen en het licht uitlaten!!!! Waarom? Zijn wij minder omdat jullie een vrachtwagen vol moeten lossen, bouwen, en na 5 uur weer moeten breken en laden? Afgunst voor dat halfs uurs werk? jaloers? (en zeker als een organisatie 3x naar je toe komt om te vragen of het iig een beetje mag knipperen, en er doodleuk tegen wordt gezegd, dat er niet voor betaald is!!!!!!) Waarom laat je ons in de kou staan zonder licht? En het geluid in eerste instantie op -12 vergeleken bij de band, dat ik op m'n knieeen moet smeken of het misschien net zo hard mag!?!?!?!  

Verklaring?

Sorry, maar dit is dan zo'n reactie die je kunt verwachten als je op zo'n groot forum zit...

Jammer dat hier al het gal wordt gespuwd over tape artiesten/technici, en nooooit een wordt gesproken over de (grote) fouten die band/zaaltechinici kunnen maken. (bijv. dat ik vorig weekend inprik bij Vangrail: (goeie band overigens) Ik pak 1 op 1 de lijntjes over van mijn voorganger, die ook gewoon op 0db is ingeregeld) en wij beginnen, en GEEN GELUID!!! en grappiger, wéér geen licht!!!!.... Even naar de foh lopen was er helaas niet bij vanwege een volle feesttent. Maar het lijkt mij, dat als je bandje pauze gaat houden en je weet dat er een tapeje komt, dat je die schuifjes gewoon openknalt!

Dat was dan even mijn frustratie... zucht...

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Die durven hier niet meer op antwoorden 
> sis



tadaaaaa :Big Grin: 





> Dat was ik... Waarop ik zsm de ears uit heb gezet, want dat kan nl niet als je nog geen stroom hebt... (en toch even wil checken of alles wel werkt ;-)
> 
> Wel jammer, dat toen júllie klaar waren en wij moesten beginnen, *júllie in ear zenders nog aan stonden* (!!!) en wij het podium bestuiven met een klote in ear mix!!!!!!!!! Zo, dan zijn *WIJ* niet altijd degene die fout zitten collega!
> 
> Ook zo jammer van jullie was, dat jullie tijdens onze show, gewoon weglopen en het licht uitlaten!!!! Waarom? Zijn wij minder omdat jullie een vrachtwagen vol moeten lossen, bouwen, en na 5 uur weer moeten breken en laden? Afgunst voor dat halfs uurs werk? jaloers? (en zeker als een organisatie 3x naar je toe komt om te vragen of het iig een beetje mag knipperen, en er doodleuk tegen wordt gezegd, dat er niet voor betaald is!!!!!!) Waarom laat je ons in de kou staan zonder licht? En het geluid in eerste instantie op -12 vergeleken bij de band, dat ik op m'n knieeen moet smeken of het misschien net zo hard mag!?!?!?! 
> 
> Verklaring?
> 
> Sorry, maar dit is dan zo'n reactie die je kunt verwachten als je op zo'n groot forum zit...
> ...



Toch iemand die de rollen omdraait, dan alleen maar dat afgezeik van tape-artiesten :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moderator

Brinky: Wil je een kleenexje lenen?
Wanneer je van te voren duidelijke afspraken maakt, dan sta je niet in het donker.

Wanneer je binnenkomt en zendertechniek gaat gebruiken is het heel gebruikelijk om even frequenties te checken voordat je de boel open knalt, Kan betekenen dat je als tech weer even terug moet naar de kleedkamer van je artiest om frequentie van beltpack(s) en handheld(s) aan te gaan passen als je die dan al hebt uitgedeeld of ze die nog in hun bezit hebben van het optreden op de vorige locatie.

Wanneer je ergens inprikt is dat vaak gratis, maar realiseer je wel dat de tech bij de band hoort en dat jij vaak in zijn pauze optreedt, kortom: wil je wat, bijvoorbeeld twee lijntjes van de mute af, net standje licht om je ding te doen...regel dat dan van te voren!

Statement van Showband dat de inprikker altijd zachter gaat dan de hoofdact is voor heel veel tape artiesten reden genoeg om eigen stackje neer te mikken.

Ik ga doorgaans onderweg met alleen taperackje, en van te voren bel ik alle PA bedrijven even op om het optreden even door te spreken.
70% reageert niet op de voicemail die ik inspreek, 25% valt heel goed mee te praten, paar procent die overblijft valt op door starheid en ander afwijkend gedrag, professioneel blijven glimlachen en leuk om te lezen in dit onderwerp dat er meer mensen zijn met die ervaringen!

Ik riep het van de week al in een ander onderwerp: wie pinda's betaalt krijgt apen aan het werk.
Wil je de boel goed verzorgd hebben, dan werk je met A bedrijven en zorg je voor juiste info en kom je als tech ook jouw deel van de afspraken na.

Gisteren een dj op bezoek: Booth minimaal 90cm hoog en meter breed. Dat is door de organisatie dus voorzien, maar dan mag je mij uitleggen hoe ik daar 1x djm800, 3x cdj1000 op kan plaatsen...iets flikkert er op de grond dan!

Band die inzet met hetzelfde nummer als waar de tape artiest mee afsloot...lekker ingespeeld op de actualiteit heren!

vervolgens komt de 2e tape artiest aankakken met 3 md's, en een geel memootje met de gewenste volgorde....Goed, dat doe ik dan, maar wel met de mededeling dat wanneer het verkeerd gaat, dat echt te wijten is aan de belabberde manier van aanleveren.

Afsluitend: Brinky, de punten die je aanhaalt zijn erg vervelend, flinke uitdaging om op te gaan lossen zodra je zelf op het podium staat. Hopelijk heb je er van geleerd dat je je zaken eerder goed op orde moet hebben om minder ergernissen te ervaren!

ow....anekdote: Rondvaartboot in Amsterdamse grachten, Boot A en Boot B, zelfde setje op de boten, artiesten stappen ergens halverwege even over....verder identieke dinnershow die avond....Gaat goed...totdat die boten naast mekaar liggen, dikke zendersoep!!!!
Stond ik toch weer erg appelig te kijken van zoveel " niet nagedacht" van mezelf....

----------


## Brinky

> Brinky: Wil je een kleenexje lenen?
> Wanneer je van te voren duidelijke afspraken maakt, dan sta je niet in het donker.



Ja Graag, misschien dat je er meer kan klaarleggen voor andere collega's die in dit topic al actief hebben gepost! ;-) Tevens denk ik dat ieder weldenkend persoon (laat staan technicus) kan bedenken dat een artiest niet graag in het donker staat! en ben je te beroerd om wat te laten knipperen, zet dan iig het front een beetje aan!





> Wanneer je binnenkomt en zendertechniek gaat gebruiken is het heel gebruikelijk om even frequenties te checken voordat je de boel open knalt, Kan betekenen dat je als tech weer even terug moet naar de kleedkamer van je artiest om frequentie van beltpack(s) en handheld(s) aan te gaan passen als je die dan al hebt uitgedeeld of ze die nog in hun bezit hebben van het optreden op de vorige locatie.



Hoe check je de frequenties van een apparaat dat uitstaat? en hoe verander je ze als ie uit staat?
Dat teruglopen ben ik geen zeikerd in, dat hoort tenslotte bij het werk...
Maar laten we elkaar geen mietje noemen, zeker gezien je eigen ervaring op de boot...





> Wanneer je ergens inprikt is dat vaak gratis, maar realiseer je wel dat de tech bij de band hoort en dat jij vaak in zijn pauze optreedt, kortom: wil je wat, bijvoorbeeld twee lijntjes van de mute af, net standje licht om je ding te doen...regel dat dan van te voren!
> 
> Statement van Showband dat de inprikker altijd zachter gaat dan de hoofdact is voor heel veel tape artiesten reden genoeg om eigen stackje neer te mikken.



Ten eerste is er in een feesttent van 2000 man voor een organistatie geen pauze, ten tweede (nogmaals) een weldenkend mens kan zich bedenken dat als er iemand met een microfoon het podium op rent, en het is niet jou microfoon maar zijn wel jou speakers, dat er misschien dan iemand signaal op die speciaal neergelegde lijntjes (omdat dat met de organisatie besproken is...) probeerdte zetten...

Dat stackje zet ik meestal wel met gezeik van een bandje wat geld wil hebben, wel neer. alleen heb ik niet altijd even voor de zekerheid een line arraytje in de bus staan, mocht de technicus evetueel moeilijk gaan doen op dat feest van 2000 man...





> Ik ga doorgaans onderweg met alleen taperackje, en van te voren bel ik alle PA bedrijven even op om het optreden even door te spreken.
> 70% reageert niet op de voicemail die ik inspreek, 25% valt heel goed mee te praten, paar procent die overblijft valt op door starheid en ander afwijkend gedrag, professioneel blijven glimlachen en leuk om te lezen in dit onderwerp dat er meer mensen zijn met die ervaringen!



Bij 95% staat er wél een bedrijf wat weet wat er gebeuren gaat die avond, en is wél geinteresseerd in zijn werk (lees: de avond), en zorgt dan dat we alles samen tot in de puntjes verzorgt kunnen laten lopen!





> Ik riep het van de week al in een ander onderwerp: wie pinda's betaalt krijgt apen aan het werk.
> Wil je de boel goed verzorgd hebben, dan werk je met A bedrijven en zorg je voor juiste info en kom je als tech ook jouw deel van de afspraken na.



Duss? ik ben een pruster ofzo?? of was dat een algemene opmerking?





> Gisteren een dj op bezoek: Booth minimaal 90cm hoog en meter breed. Dat is door de organisatie dus voorzien, maar dan mag je mij uitleggen hoe ik daar 1x djm800, 3x cdj1000 op kan plaatsen...iets flikkert er op de grond dan!



Dan moet je op dan moment creatief zijn, en niet gaan zeiken, want daar schiet je geen hol mee op...





> Band die inzet met hetzelfde nummer als waar de tape artiest mee afsloot...lekker ingespeeld op de actualiteit heren!



Dat is eigenwijsheid van een band ;-)





> vervolgens komt de 2e tape artiest aankakken met 3 md's, en een geel memootje met de gewenste volgorde....Goed, dat doe ik dan, maar wel met de mededeling dat wanneer het verkeerd gaat, dat echt te wijten is aan de belabberde manier van aanleveren.



Als je met 3 mdtjes en een setlijstje al excuus vooraf gaat zoeken, zou ik toch gaan twijfelen aan jezelf. Dat is nl nog heel netjes van de artiest...





> Afsluitend: Brinky, de punten die je aanhaalt zijn erg vervelend, flinke uitdaging om op te gaan lossen zodra je zelf op het podium staat. Hopelijk heb je er van geleerd dat je je zaken eerder goed op orde moet hebben om minder ergernissen te ervaren!



Gelukkig doe ik zo'n 250 schows in het jaar, dus is echt niet de eerste keer dat het voorkomt (ook niet elke klus natuurlijk). Zaken zijn doorgaans goed voor elkaar... Ergenissen zijn vaak een momentopname, daarna ook prima onze klus afgemaakt in Groningen, helaas voor de band, was de organisatie blijer met ons dan de band zelf, mede door onze professionele houding, en goede totale performance. 





> ow....anekdote: Rondvaartboot in Amsterdamse grachten, Boot A en Boot B, zelfde setje op de boten, artiesten stappen ergens halverwege even over....verder identieke dinnershow die avond....Gaat goed...totdat die boten naast mekaar liggen, dikke zendersoep!!!!
> Stond ik toch weer erg appelig te kijken van zoveel " niet nagedacht" van mezelf....



Zie je? iedereen laat steken vallen. Maar nog belangrijker, verwijt het elkaar niet, als je weet dat je zelf ook wel eens de plank misslaat!

----------


## moderator

De manier waarop je mijn berichtje meent te moeten ontleden komt nou niet direct ontspannen over, wat wel de insteek is volgens mij.

Van 3 mdtjes instarten wordt ik niet nerveus, wel als eerst md1 track 17, md 3 track 4 instarten op 1.03min, Nummer 3 van MD2 track 4, veel galm.
Wanneer ik dat kort voor een optreden in mn handen gedrukt krijg, de aantekeningen op zo'n geel memootje, ja dan meldt ik op dat moment direct terug dat ik zo'n manier van aanleveren not done vind.
Als ik volgens jou dan moet gaan twijfelen aan mezelf, simpelweg omdat ik een andere standaard hanteer, dan kan ik niet anders dan heel hard lachen, sorry, wanneer je dit soort artiesten (?) serieus gaat nemen en de manier waarop je geacht wordt je werk te doen, dan is twijfel niet op 'n plaats.

250 shows op jaarbasis, dat is best een boel. Wanneer je in en rond die shows net zo reageert als in dit onderwerp dan ben jij zelf al een leuke attractie, laat staan de act die je faciliteert!

Ik noem niemand een prutser, wanneer ik dat wel doe, dan doe ik dat zeker niet in bedekte termen.
Wel merk ik dat mijn boodschap niet helemaal op je is over gekomen Brinky, mijn boodschap: zorg ervoor dat je zaken bespreekt en afspreekt.

Voor jou is het heel normaal dat je in het licht wordt gezet, dat je lijnes open staan. Voor een heleboel collega's niet. Dan kan je je daar bij aanvang van een optreden ver gaan verbazen en op zoek naar een bevredigende oplossing, of je kan, zoals ik aangaf, proberen om van te voren de juiste kaders te schepen voor een leuk optreden.
Scheelt een hoop stress wanneer verwachtingen worden uitgesproken.

----------


## Gast1401081

Heren...

Ooit zat ik in Militaire Dienst, waar de opmerking : Goed Nieuws en Slecht Nieuws regelmatig langskwam. Slecht Nieuws : er is afwas. Goed Nieuws : er is meer dan genoeg voor iedereen. 


Geheel in die trend : 
Goed Nieuws : we hebben er zin in vanavond. Slecht Nieuws : maar we moeten eerst nog ff een artiest mixen....

Anders gezegd, toen ik ooit een setje moest leveren op het allerlaatste moment voor een bandje dat gemixt zou worden door de lokale supertech, en ik zelf 4 kilometer verderop zat met een ander bandje kreeg ik bij het ophalen te horen : 
- Perfect setje, en het viel precies op het goeie moment uit. 
- Uitvallen, schrok ik?  
- Ja precies toen het afgelopen was viel de hele set uit... toen we de stekkers eruit trokken... 

Deze opmerking kwam van de mixer van Guns'n'Roses, die met oud en nieuw zn zwager ff kwam helpen...

----------


## Brinky

> 250 shows op jaarbasis, dat is best een boel. Wanneer je in en rond die shows net zo reageert als in dit onderwerp dan ben jij zelf al een leuke attractie, laat staan de act die je faciliteert!



*Zucht...*

----------


## moderator

Ja kom op!
Als je alle communicatiemissers in de schoenen schuift van je collega techniekers op een klus dan mag je toch enige scepsis verwachten?!

----------


## Draad

@ Brinky: Heb je geen ontvangers bij je in ears? Deze zenden niet, toch??? Kun je toch ook freq. aan aflezen?
En blijkbaar vindt je het vreemd dat jij wel een band lastig mag vallen, maar de band niet jou.
Wie stond er eerst????

Vindt het tevens vreemd dat de organisatie het pikt dat een onderdeel van hun georganiseerde feest op een donker podium staat!
Of de organisatie laat ook flinke communicatie steken vallen, of er is wel een hele grote mond (zacht uitgedrukt) geleverd tegen de mensen van het licht en geluid. Dan kan ik er in mee gaan dat ze ff in het donker staan.

----------


## Outline

Voor de beginners in Draadloos:

REGEL 1: EERST je ontvangers aanzetten.
Bij vrije frequentie's: zenders aanzetten.
Bij bezette frequentie's: wachten totdat je niemand stoort en dan als de donder frequentie wisselen!

Na einde optreden ALTIJD zenders uitzetten!

*ben ik nou zo slim of zijn die anderen nou zo dom?*


Alle gekheid op een stokje, in al die jaren dat ik al in de tape-scene zit heb ik echt weinig ellende gehad, als ik jullie zo hoor.

Dat kan aan 2 dingen liggen: of ik zit in een beter circuit of we pakken het gewoon allemaal wat professioneler aan. Want als mijn leven zo'n drama zou zijn...

Over eigen stackje en licht:
-Als er getwijfeld wordt over de kwaliteit van wat er staat, wordt er (indien mogelijk) gewoon een eigen stack neer gezet. Dit ivm de kwaliteit van de productie. En een stackje staat er ook binnen 3 minuten, dus dat is het bezwaar niet.
-Er ligt altijd een volgspot in de auto. Indien er geen front is of gegeven wil worden, gaat het spotje uit de auto en is ook dat probleem opgelost.

Het is maar hoe moeilijk je je leven wil maken...

----------


## sjoerd

Ik heb inderdaad ook wel eens meegemaakt dat artiesten perse hun eigen set neer willen zetten. Maar als organisatie zou ik er niet echt mee eens zijn dat er halverwege het evenement weer een stapel speakers neergezet wordt. komt niet echt over..

----------


## showband

Vooralsnog is er helaas in het circuit waar ik zit tussen inprikkers en onze techniek geen contact. Niet omdat we niet willen. Maar omdat wij zo ongeveer nooit gebeld worden door de inprikkers.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wij zetten inprikkers ook _niet zachter_. (misverstand van uit de thread). Wij zetten alleen inprikkers _niet harder_. Dat geeft nog wel eens onvervalste haatgevoelens en scheldpartijen van karaoketechnici. Kan ik niet wakker van liggen. 

Wij vinden het zeker niet erg als eigen stacks geplaatst worden. (wij zouden zelfs met alle liefde bij hen inprikken  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Vooral niet omdat bijna altijd het geluid van die prachtige, maar haastig neergekwakte, dB setjes uiteindelijk beroerder klinkt dan de volledig ingeregelde standaard PA die wij neerzetten.  :Cool: 

Onze PA is niet van een duur merk. Leuk is dat A-merk karaoketechnici al aan het uiterlijk van onze set zien dat het niks is  :Big Grin:  en dan bijvoorbeeld met 1 stack dB bijvoorbeeld in de grote zaal van de kuip gaan staan. In het midden van de brede kant.

Om een of andere reden moeten karaoketechnici ook altijd last moment aan komen zetten zodat overleg onmogelijk is omdat de band en haar technici dan eh...een beetje bezig zijn met de laatste set voor dat optreden van de artiest die zij zoen. Een inprikker die zijn schema zodanig maakt dat je tijd hebt voor overleg zie ik nooit helaas. En tijdens het optreden ben ik meestal even bezig. Soundchecks?? Onze zaaltechneut doet natuurlijk je schuif wel open meneer de inprikker. Maar gaat er even niet blind van uit dat jij niet op plus oneindig uitstuurt zonder knallen, ploppen of storingen. Namelijk omdat je dan onze spullen opblaast.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  De schuif staat dus heel zacht ja. Het kan wel eens zijn dat je eerste nummer wat laat open gaat omdat wij door gebrek aan communicatie niet weten wanneer wij onze schuif open kunnen doen. Even een timing afspraakje maken, zaklampje naar de zaaltafel als hint enz.

Wij hebben ook vaak een bepaalde karaokeact gehad die steevast op de avond zelf binnen kwam kakken en dan zijn setlijst overhandigde onder de woorden. "Kunnen jullie even zorgen dat je deze nummers niet speelt". Dan staat er voor 9 man plus drie man techniek een set opgesteld, geprogrammeerd, bladmuziek verdeeld voor blazers, DJ met setlijst ingeseint. Moeten _wij_ dit even omgooien voor zijn MD´s. Na een paar vergeefse pogingen tot compromissen hebben we een keer, toen we vooraf hoorden dat die goser kwam, een week voor het optreden een setlijst gemaild met zijn hele backingtape in de eerste set. Kortom een bericht naar het management, de organisatie en de artiest zelf met de vraag "dit is onze setlijst voor volgende week. Als er vragen zijn uiterlijk twee dagen van te voren bellen anders kunnen we niet wijzigen".

Toen hebben we tot zijn chagrijn alle nummers van zijn MD´s tijdens de eerste set gespeeld.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Hij wilde weer flikken dat vijf minuten voor we opkwamen dat hij in zijn eentje in onze setlijst ging strepen. Als karaokeartiest kun je makkelijk 100 tot 200 nummers doen. Wij HEBBEN er met 9 man+schaduwbezetting courant zo´n 95 bruikbare. En kunnen er 200 uit de kast halen als we het vooraf weten. Na vijf keer gezeik vonden we het wel lachen het probleem eens bij hem neer te leggen.  :Cool: 

Op een of andere manier gaat het met inprikkende DJ´s altijd veeeeel makkelijker. Ook al zijn die vaak ook last minute binnen.  :Smile:

----------


## ljanton

Mja, heb al wel eens eerder gezien dat halverwege de avond 
mensen met mengtafels en speakers door het publiek worstelden :Mad: 
Komt niet echt over.

Gr ljanton

----------


## dokter dB

> Toen hebben we tot zijn chagrijn alle nummers van zijn MD´s tijdens de eerste set gespeeld.   Na vijf keer gezeik vonden we het wel lachen het probleem eens bij hem neer te leggen.



fantastisch!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  kon hij niet meteen meezingen met jullie met zn gouwe microfoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## sparky

Sommigen hier lijken toch meer en grotere dramaas mee te maken dan ik, meestal komt het er op neer dat een half uur tot 5 minuten :Big Grin:  voor de show een collega aan komt lopen, ik hem een plekje aan de zijkant van het podium wijs waar hij de artiest goed kan zien, een 220blokje klaarligt en 2 xlr lijntjes. Binnen een paar minuten krijg ik een testsignaaltje binnen dat ik naar 0dB schroef op mijn mixer. (vaal wel een schokkend slechte tape :EEK!: ) en bij sommigen is het dan af en toe tijdens de show mn gain aanpassen, maar meestal is er geen centje pijn (behalve aan de oren dan  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Als ik weet dat ik tape-artiesten krijg die ik zelf moet schuiven zorg ik dat ik wat standaard lijstjes bij mij heb met daarop de tijd van de act, de naam van de artiest met daar onder een tabel met daarin de titel van het nummer, het MD-nr en welk nr dit op deze MD is. Vinden ze allemaal geweldig. Verder af en toe je schuifje naar beneden trekken als het publiek meezingt en je instarts goed aanvoelen en 99% van die dames en heren zijn ontzettend blij met je. Monitoring heb ik zelden problemen nee, meestal regel ik 2 maxen zo hard mogelijk op de vocalen in en zet de muziek er 2x zachter onder. Van tevoren geef ik dan de mededeling dat het alleen maar zachter kan en niet harder. Dit volume maakt de meesten blij, anderen willen het hooguit zachter  :Big Grin: . In de gevallen waar ik veel zenders had ....en genoeg tijd....(en idd een coverband die draadloos speelt EN in-ears heeft heeft er al snel meer dan 10) zoek ik uit welke frequenties er in gebruik zijn. Technici die aankomen krijgen dat lijstje in hun handen gedrukt.

----------


## Brinky

Dat lijkt mij ook een mooie en makkelijke manier van werken, zeker bij gast artiesten...

Zo is iedereen blij toch?

----------


## Outline

Ik merk toch maar weer dat er een hoop band (niet tape)-tech's zich beter voelen dan een tape-tech...

Misschien er al eens over nagedacht waarom de meeste zo laat ter plekke zijn, om maar een wat te noemen?

Als iedereen zou werken zoals Sparky, maar ook zoals wij (indien mogelijk 1 uur voor uit aanwezig, om maar iets te noemen), dan zouden er geen problemen meer zijn.

Eigenlijk is dit hele verhaal samen te pakken in 2 zinnen:
-(gebrek aan) communicatie.
-(gebrek aan) inlevingsvermogen voor het werk van je collega en dus collegialiteit.

----------


## showband

> Misschien er al eens over nagedacht waarom de meeste zo laat ter plekke zijn, om maar een wat te noemen?



ja dat heb ik mij zeker wel eens afgevraagd.
Meestal zeggen ze dat het komt omdat ze diezelfde setup op een dag 2 tot 5 keer verhuren.

Als ik weet dat dat ene halve uurtje van die inprikker hetzelfde gage of soms wel 3x het gage opbrengt als mijn avondvullende band met 9 artiesten en drie technici. Dan is het begrip wel eens moeilijk op te brengen dat wij ons _gratis_ maximaal in bochten moeten wringen om die technicus zijn derde van de vier inprikklussen die avond mogelijk te maken. 

Ik vind dat de geluidsbedrijven die _volgens die hectiek_ plannen, bij artiesten _met zulke budgetten_ best wat meer tijd in hun schema mogen zetten ja. En waarom dat niet gebeurt vraag ik mij al jaren af. En ik voel mij zeker niet de partij om de verantwoordelijkheid te dragen dat mogelijk te maken.

Er ligt een lijn en de boel gaat aan op een bij de avond passend volume aan over een prima set. Rest van het verhaal is voor de inprikker.

----------


## dokter dB

> Er ligt een lijn en de boel gaat aan op een bij de avond passend volume aan over een prima set. Rest van het verhaal is voor de inprikker.



ik vind dat je hier echt vrij mild bent  :Smile: 
ik zou die lijn niet aanbieden, dan word het allemaal nog veeeeel erger  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

[quote=showband;490078] Ik vind dat de geluidsbedrijven die _volgens die hectiek_ plannen, bij artiesten _met zulke budgetten_ best wat meer tijd in hun schema mogen zetten ja. En waarom dat niet gebeurt vraag ik mij al jaren af. En ik voel mij zeker niet de partij om de verantwoordelijkheid te dragen dat mogelijk te maken.[quote]

Je maakt in dit geval 1 kleine denkfout: niet het geluidsbedrijf maakt de planning, maar het boekingsburo. Dit (meestal toch) iom de artiest. En die gaat echt NIET een klus minder op een avond pakken omdat de 'lokale' band waar ingeprikt moet worden graag heeft dat de tape-tech van dienst er een paar uur van tevoren is.

Ik denk dat dat een cruciale denkfout is die veel band-tech's maken. Het is namelijk heel simpel: OF je houdt je als geluidsbedrijf aan de (door het boekingsburo) opgegeven (soms moordende) planning OF je kunt een andere act gaan zoeken om te doen.

Vergeet overigens in dit geval ook NIET dat de meeste artiesten er een hekel aan hebben om continu een andere tech te zien. Dus het idee van met meerdere tech's te werken gaat bij voorbaat al niet op.

----------


## showband

ik geef je volledig gelijk dat je dat als beweegreden neemt om niet voldoende tijd in te plannen. omdat anderen dat voor je beslissen.

maaaaaarrrrr........

De personen die daarbij nodig zijn bestaan helaas tijdens een inprikklus niet uit alleen jouw boekingskantoor, karaokezanger en jezelf. Maar ook de boys waarbij ingeprikt wordt.

En daarme zijn we bij de aanleiding van dit topic gekomen.
Die personen interessert het geen zier dat jij
*-werkt bij een boekingsburo die vind dat jij er niet voldoende tijd van te voren hoeft te kunnen zijn.*

*-dat de artiest "echt NIET een klus minder op een avond gaat pakken pakken om rekening te houden met (de techniek van) de 'lokale' band waar ingeprikt moet worden."*

*-dat jij ervoor gekozen hebt je te houden aan de (door het boekingsburo) opgegeven moordende planning.*

Alle begrip en medegevoel, maar wat is dat voor aanleiding om alle in deze thread genoemde irritaties op de technici en bandleden over te brengen die daar duidelijk niet voor gekozen hebben?

Sorry hoor maar als jij met een artiest samen een organisatie 4 tot 8Keuro kost voor een half uur dan verwacht je op zijn minst dat je het programma eromheen nooit verstoort.

deze B-artiest heeft daarom op een gegeven moment "zijn technici" uitgelegd dat hun bedrijf er ook per direct uitligt als zij tijdens ons optreden zich bezig gaan houden met het pauzeprogramma. 
Wij lappen voor die pa om goed voor de dag te komen en bij de tijd te blijven. 
*Kortom. Tijdens onze show.... verlangen we dat zij zich concentreren op de techniek voor onze show.* 
Dan kan de inprikker bouwen, zenders wisselen, strooom zoeken, met de organisatie praten enzovoort. Maar die inprikker gaan we pas helpen als we zelf niet meer bezig zijn. Dat lijkt me niet meer dan normaal. Maar inprikkers vinden dat nooit. Zij kakken tijdens een set binnen en gaan dan mijn technici van hun werk houden. Liefst fulltime want hij heeft zo weinig tijd dat er heel snel veel nodig is. Dat late binnenkomen mag wat mij betreft natuurlijk altijd.

Maar als je laat bent, ben je laat. Jouw probleem. We hebben al net iets te vaak over gitaarpedaal struikelende, reservebas omgooiende, monitorbouwers gehad om nog in bochten te wringen voor een tech/zangduo die op een avond op 5 optredens 20.000euro staat te verdienen en doet alsof zij het zo moeilijk hebben als ze even de andere kant op collegiaal moeten zijn.

even samenvatten:
-Als een inpriktech niet in toneelzwart is komt ie niet tijdens onze set in een zichtlijn. Dan wacht je maar op de pauze
-Als een inprikker hulp wil. Kan dat gratis. Maar in de pauze. Tijdens de set is de technische groep van de band bezig met de techniek van de spelende band. Daarvoor zijn zij nou net weer gehuurd.
-Alle gegevens communiceren wij vooraf. Als een inprikker op de avond zelf niet weet hoe te interfacen met de 220V en xlrren van de band is dat zijn probleem. (voorbeeld. Wij vragen vooraf waar je wil staan. Als je niets zegt maar op de avond zelf links van het toneel wil staan en de stroom en kabel ligt uiteindelijk al rechts klaar, Ja dan gaan onze technici er niet hun pauze meer voor opgeven. Je hebt toch wel even een verlengsnoertje in de eigen kist? Die van ons staan in de gang namelijk)
-de zaalschuif gaat open na een hint dat je setup staat en werkt. Zodat er geen knallen, volumeverschillen, en kraken meer gebeuren. Als wij niet worden ingelicht dat het zover is gaan we niet als een hondje achter je aanlopen om steeds te vragen "kunnen we?"
-als een artiest zijn natte handdoek of drank e.d. op instrumenten legt of bijvoorbeeld het drumstel als kapstok gebruikt dan lopen wij het toneel op en halen hoogstpersoonlijk onze backline direct weg. Blijft ie fucken met instrumenten dan gaat de schuif dicht. Wij roeren ook niet met zijn microfoon in onze thee. 
-Een inprikker gaat niet harder of met meer bas dan de band.
-een bandtech is niet de man die MD´s gaat bedienen.

Uiteraard is tegen betaling het voor ons mogelijk een extra technicus mee te nemen die al liasonofficer zorgt dat de inprikker laat binnen kan komen en alles tijdens de set geregeld wordt. Dat is nooit aan de orde. Wel kun je als je hun schema niet faciliteert zeur en scheldpartijen cadeau krijgen. Onze normen zijn namelijk soms strijdig met hun portemonee. Omdat hun schema mogelijk moet zijn. Niet die van ons beide. Een totaalplanning, dat zou leuk zijn. Onze eisen aan de techniek zijn namelijk eigenlijk hetzelfde als die van jullie broodheer.

----------


## Brinky

_Sorry hoor maar als jij met een artiest samen een organisatie 4 tot 8Keuro kost voor een half uur dan verwacht je op zijn minst dat je het programma eromheen nooit verstoort._

Dat heeft toch geen RUK met elkaar te maken?

----------


## JeroenVDV

Hohoho, nu wordt er ineens gedaan alsof de geluidsbedrijven die hectiek niet plannen maar de boekingsbureaus. Dat geldt voor de hectiek voor de artiest zelf op zo'n avond, maar NIET voor het faciliterende geluidsbedrijf! Als dat bedrijf namelijk zorgt voor 2 sets en 2 technici kan er zonder hectiek op 2 locaties tegelijk gewerkt worden en kan de artiest nog steeds last-minute binnenstormen.

(JA dat kost meer geld.)

----------


## showband

deze hele site staat vol met alle waar naar zijn geld berichten.

"voor dat geld heb je een redelijke versterker"
"Voor dat geld verwacht je een smooth fadeoutfunctie"
"als ze moving heads willen moeten ze die huren"
"voor dit bedrag krijg je natuurlijk geen behoorlijke technicus maar een hobbyist"
"als je zulke wensen hebt als artiest dien je wel ervoor te betalen"

of recent in deze thread. "als je pinda's betaald krijg je apen als personeel"

Een organisatie die een (1) idols sterretje huurt, en voor een half uur meer betaald dan de rest van het programma bij elkaar. Die mag in mijn ogen terecht verwachten dat de techniek van topniveau is. Smooth, alle verloopjes bij, reserveonderdelen onder handbereik, vrijwel onzichtbare naadloze opbouw, representatieve setup en bediening. Enz enz.

Waarom ze dan nukkige, door het publiek heen ploegende, haastige figuren op hun feest krijgen is iets waar ik mij al jaren over verbaas. En mij als band zeker niet voor verantwoordelijk voel om dat even via mijn technici op te gaan lossen.

geld heeft dus direct te maken met verwachtingen en eisen aan techniek.

money talks, bullshit walks.

----------


## moderator

100% met Showband eens, vandaar dat ik alleen hele chique pinda's eet!

Al heb ik wat moeite met de schijnbare kinnesinne over de verhouding in de vergoedingen.

Wanneer een band komt spelen voor bedrag X, dan is dat de marktwaarde van de band.

Wanneer de tape artiest met de goudemicrofoon in een klein half uurtje een veelvoud van die vergoeding toucheert, dan is dat de marktwaarde van die artiest.

Je kan dan heel star zeggen: niet inprikken niet, niet samenwerken niet....Maar dan weet ik zeker dat Fons u niet terug gaat bellen ( vrij naar de populaire KPN reclame)
Elders in het draadje wordt ook gemeld dat sommige boekingsbureaus van hun acts eisen dat ze inprikkers belangeloos supporten....

----------


## berolios

> [...] Elders in het draadje wordt ook gemeld dat sommige boekingsbureaus van hun acts *eisen* dat ze inprikkers belangeloos supporten....



Ik heb het zelf gelukkig nog nooit meegemaakt, want dit vind ik echt belachelijk, aangezien ik durf te wedden dat het boekingskantoor daar echt wel financieel beter van wordt, zonder dat de band (of liever: de techneuten die er uitendelijk hun pauze aan moeten spenderen) daar een cent voor terug ziet !!

Als de band ervoor kiest dit zonder vergoeding te doen... no problem... ik zou het niet doen... maar eigen keus... Maar om dit van 'bovenaf' opgelegd te krijgen door iemand die er is voor jouw ONDERSTEUNING vind ik te zot voor woorden... maar ik kijk er misschien wat scheef tegenaan.

Anyway... ik zou het niet structureel zomaar doen, zodat er maar vanzelfsprekend vanuit wordt gegaan dat ik het wel eventjes fix... 4 uur (of meer!) achter elkaar vol concentratie staan te mixen is behoorlijk intensief werken... pauzes/ change-overs geef ik dan ook niet graag op... immers, dat gaat ten koste van mijn concentratie op het moment dat IK mijn werk sta te doen... mijn oren hebben ook zo nu en dan gewoon lekker rust nodig... 

Ik mag me trouwens gelukkig prijzen dat ik niet zoveel meer met deze ongein te maken heb... en als dat al het geval is, ben ik daar in de meeste gevallen van te voren van op de hoogte --> dan kan ik me alvast voorbereiden (die MD-sheet tip van Sparky houden we erin!!)... al met al heb ik momenteel dus nog wel wat reserve-goed-humeur dat ik kan inschakelen om af en toe even op mijn lip te bijten en me (ondanks het amateuristische geklungel van anderen) behulpzaam op te stellen... Maar in de tijd dat ik er wel nog vaak mee van doen had was ik er op een gegeven moment gewoon klaar mee... wij hadden ALTIJD onze shit voor elkaar en die inprikkers gaven vaak dezelfde problemen die hier al zo vaak genoemd zijn. Ik doe graag mijn best mensen te helpen, maar laat niet over me heen lopen...

Maar goed, ik blijf erbij: als ik de keuze heb (en die heb ik gelukkig vaak!), dan kies ik ervoor mijn tijd aan andere klussen te besteden. ieder zijn meug...

----------


## showband

Wij doen dat al jaren. Gratis inprikken onder voorwaarde van binnen de aanwezigheidstijden. (langer staan is wachturen) In principe denk ik daar al mee aan te kunnen tonen dat wij meer dan klaarstaan voor de collega inprikkers.

_Alle_ shit die wij gehad hebben in de jaren is dus ook geweest met inprikkers die gratis stonden in te prikken. 

Kinnesinne over het geld is er normaal gesproken niet. 
sterker nog, Ik gun het ze van harte. 

Wat is het geval? Het gaat *wel* steken als wij gratis verschaffers van een zaalstack geacht worden ook nog even de problemen in de roosters en inventarislijsten van de techniek op te lossen. Wij leven in de veronderstelling dat een artiest met een marktwaarde van die afmetingen ook een techniek van dezelfde verhouding bij heeft. En niet iemand die al schrikt als hij 2x 4 meter extra xlr-kabel nodig heeft want hij heeft geen tijd genomen om zaken vooraf over plaatsingseisen af te spreken.

Sterker nog. wij supply-en uiteindelijk al zijn ontbrekende spullen wel, gratis, maar balen telkens weer van die rotsfeer omdat de "dankbare" inprikker vind dat dat al tijdens het spelen van onze set had moeten gebeuren en "nu is hij te laat" en hij "heeft nog twee klussen". Je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.


de verhoudingen zijn een beetje zoekgeraakt in mijn ogen. En dat maakt, eerlijk toegeven, onze lontjes inmiddels wel wat korter.

----------


## berolios

Owja, voordat ik het vergeet: vorige week donderdag de opening voor de Dol-Dwaze-Dagen bij de Bijenkorf in A'dam gehad, met als speciale gast Gordon.

Daar had ik dus tape-jongens op bezoek die het gewoon WEL allemaal goed voor elkaar hadden. Aardige kerels, fijn mee samengewerkt, prima show gehad, iedereen blij. En zo heb ik ze ook wel vaker op bezoek gehad.

Het was dan wel maar een show van 13 minuten in totaal (met 3 acts  :Wink: ), maar toch... punt dat ik wil maken is dat er, naast al die rand-idioten, ook genoeg mensen in het tape-circuit zitten die hun werk zeker naar behoren doen (net zoals bij bandjes dus eigenlijk). En ik hoop dan ook van harte dat deze mensen zich niet aangesproken voelen door al dat gejank in dit topic  :Cool: .

----------


## MusicSupport

> Owja, voordat ik het vergeet: vorige week donderdag de opening voor de Dol-Dwaze-Dagen bij de Bijenkorf in A'dam gehad, met als speciale gast Gordon.
> 
> Daar had ik dus tape-jongens op bezoek die het gewoon WEL allemaal goed voor elkaar hadden. Aardige kerels, fijn mee samengewerkt, prima show gehad, iedereen blij. En zo heb ik ze ook wel vaker op bezoek gehad.
> 
> Het was dan wel maar een show van 13 minuten in totaal (met 3 acts ), maar toch... punt dat ik wil maken is dat er, naast al die rand-idioten, ook genoeg mensen in het tape-circuit zitten die hun werk zeker naar behoren doen (net zoals bij bandjes dus eigenlijk). En ik hoop dan ook van harte dat deze mensen zich niet aangesproken voelen door al dat gejank in dit topic .



Gelukkig, dan zal ik eens rustig gaan tukken.

Ik draai naast een aantal vaste bands met enige regelmaat een tape act. Ik bel altijd even een dag of twee van te voren met het geluidsbedrijf over de techniek; vraag even wat voor PA aanwezig is en vertel mijn enige wensen/eisen: 230V en 2x XLR. En indien nodig extra's op afspraak. Als het goed is regelt het boekingskantoor voortijdig eventuele inprik kosten met hen en mijn belletje is puur een bevestiging van het feit of het allemaal geregeld is. 

Die avond ter plekke kom ik een uur van tevoren binnen als de planning een beetje strook met eventuele eerder optredens (tssjaaa soms ook 5 min. voor aanvang  :Wink:  ) en dan trek ik de deksel van mn kist en dan kunnen we gaan. Iedereen blij! Ik schik me naar de band of techniek terplekke tenzij zij opties voorstellen waar geen touw aan vast te knopen is.

Ik heb nog nooit klachten of geirriteerde collega's gehad!

----------


## Robert H

> aangezien ik durf te wedden dat het boekingskantoor daar echt wel financieel beter van wordt



Gelukkig weten we zeker dat dit niet het geval is. Dan zouden de rapen uiteraard gaar zijn; geld verdienen met onze zuurverdiende spulletjes. Nee, onze boeker stelt dit gewoon als voorwaarde en daar hebben wij ons als bands maar naar te schikken. Waarschijnlijk bestaat bij hun de angst dat er ooit een klant moeilijk gaat doen over 150 euro, die drempel hebben ze daarom bij voorbaat maar weggehaald. Vanwege deze losse opstelling worden we overigens wel vaker onprettig verrast; "Volgens jullie bureau kon het makkelijk op één 32A-aansluiting", offeh: "Kleedruimte? Daar weten we niks van, de andere bandjes verkleden ook gewoon naast het podium". Het is verder een prima bureau, maar ze zouden iets vaker "nee" moeten zeggen ;-)

Onze stelregel is dat we niet te veel werk aan een inprikker willen hebben. Dat betekent uiteraard niet dat we moedwillig een tapeschuiver gaan dwarsliggen. Het blijft in feite een collega en hij kan er ook niks aan doen dat wij er geen cent voor krijgen. Om geen onvoorziene ellende mee te maken hebben we zelfs investeringen gedaan voor inprikacts/DJ's. Zo lopen beide lijntjes door een SCV trafo en kan er op drie plekken ingeprikt worden (stageblock, drum-multi en zelfs op de FOH). 

De licht-frustratie die Brinky een paar pagina's terug aanhaalde had een andere oorzaak. Bij een tapeact gaat het frontlicht aan en op de achterkant gooien we een standaardplaatje open (paar parren of movingheads). Dit blijft een half uur hetzelfde, aangezien onze lichttechneut ook gewoon bij ons in de kleedkamer zit. De organisator van dit dit specifieke tentfeest was vermoedelijk een liefhebber van intelligent licht. Hij kwam vijf minuten na aanvang van de artiest al naar ons toe rennen: "Waarom beweegt en knippert er niets?", "Toen jullie net speelden was het licht veel mooier!" en meer van dat soort opmerkingen. Onze bandleider moest alle zeilen bijzetten om uit te leggen dat het niet gebruikelijk is dat ons personeel ook 30 minuten aan het werk is voor een inprikact. Uiteindelijk begreep 'ie het wel, maar het blijft jammer dat hier tijdens een hartstikke leuk optreden wrijving over kan ontstaan.

Ik heb trouwens nooit begrepen waarom inprikacts geen lichtman meenemen. Bij tentfeesten worden vaak opzwepende, vrolijke artiesten uit het piraten- en skihutcircuit geboekt. Daar hoort toch juist wat geknipper en af en toe een blindertje ("nu jullie!") bij? Het hoeft geen state-of-the-art lichtshow te zijn, maar er is altijd wel een buurjongen of neefje te vinden die voor 50 euro of een paar T-shirts een half uur op wat knopjes wil hengsten. Naar mijn mening is dat een toevoeging die - zeker gezien de gages in deze scene - een schijntje kost maar zeker een absolute meerwaarde heeft. Bel de band in kwestie desnoods van te voren op en regel iets met de lichtman. Die van ons doet het ook wel voor een CD-bonnetje of een leuk T-shirt!

----------


## Jorg

Over tape artiesten...Ik vind het altijd wel grappig met die mensen. Ze bedoelen het uiteindelijk allemaal goed. Maar pas geleden had ik Ed Niemand op bezoek...OMG  :Mad:

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Hee Robert !!

En dan heb je nog de bands die "inprikken" bij de DJ.  :Wink: 
Over het licht-onderwerp bij inprikkers, gelukkig ga ik als Disco licht-nicht er vanuit dat ik (bijna) de hele avond bezig ben. Dus als er dan wat moet bewegen als er een tape-artiest staat is dit voor ons geen probleem.

Wat betreft het geluid : Onze normale werkwijze is dat bands en andere inprikkers gewoon vol gas krijgen op de versterkers en dat het aan hun is om daar mee om te kunnen gaan. Als ze dit niet kunnen gaat de draaiknop op de DX38 gewoon "ietsje" meer dicht.

Frank
Black Light

----------


## MC Party

> Over tape artiesten...Ik vind het altijd wel grappig met die mensen. Ze bedoelen het uiteindelijk allemaal goed. Maar pas geleden had ik Ed Niemand op bezoek...OMG



Wat is je probleem? Heeft laatst ook wel bij ons ingeprikt.. geheel probleemloos.

----------


## santasoul

Maar het kan nog erger.
Ik werkte een tijdje op een partyboot.
Daar "speelde"een coverband waarbij de drummer en toetsenist, midi track gebruikte. De drummer ging zelfs lekker een paffie draaien terwijl de tape doorliep. Het is een schande!!!!! HAHAHA  De mini uhhh MIDI playback show.

----------


## ljanton

Ach, midi...

Verder Robert, er zijn zat veel mensen die gratis op de knopjes 
willen hengsten, zeg maar waar en wanneer  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

Gr

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Maar het kan nog erger.
> Ik werkte een tijdje op een partyboot.
> Daar "speelde"een coverband waarbij de drummer en toetsenist, midi track gebruikte. De drummer ging zelfs lekker een paffie draaien terwijl de tape doorliep. Het is een schande!!!!! HAHAHA  De mini uhhh MIDI playback show.



Dat doet me denken aan een camping van jaren terug: had een violist geboekt die met een cd'tje meespeelde... Tot het begon te regenen, de violist stopte om alles veilig te stellen en je vervolgens geen verschil hoorde (dus een playbackende violist!?!?) Vraag me ook af of Rieu zijn royalties over die cd heeft gekregen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ljanton

Ja en dat heeft om even off topic te blijven een nadeel voor 
muzikanten die wel echt spelen,... Zo stond ik eens te spelen
in een kroegje met keyboard via usb in laptop en zo naar PA.
En mensen geloven dan niet meer dat je echt speelt, 
terwijl de laptop echt louter als 'soundmodule' fungeerde.  :Embarrassment: 


Gr

----------


## berolios

> Ja en dat heeft om even off topic te blijven een nadeel voor 
> muzikanten die wel echt spelen,... Zo stond ik eens te spelen
> in een kroegje met keyboard via usb in laptop en zo naar PA.
> En mensen geloven dan niet meer dat je echt speelt, 
> terwijl de laptop echt louter als 'soundmodule' fungeerde. 
> 
> 
> Gr



Even stoppen met spelen maakt het misschien wat duidelijker  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## ljanton

Ja dat gebeurde ook tussen 2 nummers  :Big Grin: 

Gr

----------


## Hobbes

Wat denk je over de DJ's... Morgen weer 1 die weer van die absurde eisen heeft als monitoring... 
Ben gelukkig een lampenjong, maar als DJ's gaan zeiken dat ze 4 x een D&B M4  willen hebben en vervolgens deze tot de 120dB gaan nekken (geloof me gemeten bij vorig optreden) snap ik deze toch echt niet...
Wacht in spanning af voor morgen...

----------


## purplehaze

verder offtopic als ze 4x monitor willen hebben dan is dat geen probleem en ook niet op 120 dB ze betalen ervoor dus..boeien 
...dat het negatieve uitwerking op het zaalgeluid heeft vind ik wel jammer maar soms is dat niet mijn verantwoordelijkheid.

----------


## Gast1401081

> verder offtopic als ze 4x monitor willen hebben dan is dat geen probleem en ook niet op 120 dB ze betalen ervoor dus..boeien 
> ...dat het negatieve uitwerking op het zaalgeluid heeft vind ik wel jammer maar soms is dat niet mijn verantwoordelijkheid.



sterker nog, ik heb het liefste dat ze een 12-p line per kant als monitoring eisen.. kan ik ook weer s wat extra's verdienen..lol

----------


## bran0985

Allerbeste aardige geluidmeneren...
Ik heb met veel plezier maar ook een beetje teleurgesteld jullie gesputter over "tape acts" (en dan vooral de B artriesten) gelezen. Toen ik ergens las dat de "B" artiesten hier niet durfde te reageren was dit voor mij reden genoeg om dit wel te doen :Wink: 
Om te beginnen vallen jullie in herhaling.... Er was al eens een topic waar het in grote lijnen over de "B" atiriest ging. Maar dan vooral over het gesleur van de bekende koelkast. Ik wil jullie, als B artiest, mijn reactie van toen niet ontzeggen :Wink: 

_Nu wil ik ook ff... heb trouw alle pagina's gelezen. Stel...je bent een duo... normaal werk je met je eigen set maar je moet/mag ergens optreden als "tussen act" voor een half uur. In het verleden wilden wij niet moeilijk doen en kwamen inderdaad aan met een MD-tje (kost ook nog een avondje werk om het voor af op MDte zetten want normaal werken wij met een PC)en 1 gitaar. Wij stelden ons altijd netjes voor aan de geluids "techneuten" haalde ook nog wat te drinken voor ze... en vroegen dan "2 microfoons 1 x D.I. voor gitaartje en bandje aanzetten... pauzes stonden al op de band dus 1 x op play drukken beetje galm op micr. beetje zaalgeluid terug op monitor beetje mix maken en klaar... Nou wordt er snel (door sommige) dénigerend over tape acts gesproken en over de technisie die tape acts bedienen maar het schijnt toch niet makkelijk te zijn om daar een goede mix van te maken... meestal drijft het bandje ergens op de achtergrond staan de stemmen veels te hard er bovenop en over die gitaar maar niet te praten... De kunst is om het te laten klinken als een bendje! En dan zullen we het niet over feedback hebben... Maar goed ik snap dat de meeste geluidsmensen de "tape act" als een noodzakelijk kwaad zien... dus als je zo een paar keer op je bek bent gegaan ga je vanzelf die koelkast mee sleuren...._

Affijn... Er zijn eigenlijk maar een paar dingetjes die ik jullie kwijt wil...
* Als ik één van de bedrijven bel waar jullie voor werken (oke sommigen hebben ook zelf een bedrijf) :Wink: , als B artiest, benaderen ze mij (gelukkig) altijd heel wat vriendelijker als dat jullie nu over mij praten... 
* Ik durf te stellen dat wij NOOIT zeuren en dat sommige fouten die door U heren techneuten worden gemaakt echt zo simpel (lees dom) zijn dat we daar ook wel een aardig topicje mee zouden kunnen vullen. Alleen laat ik het modder gooien aan jullie over.

En dan nog één dingetje... Alleen of als duo met een bandje is het best moeilijk/spannend om het podium op te stappen en je lot in de handen te leggen van een "techneut" die je amper kent. Ik zou mij bijna verontschuldigen dat wij nou eenmaal geboekt worden...sorry :Frown:  Zeker als B artiest die (in ons geval) zijn werk wel serieus neemt en zich, omdat hij geen bekende Nederlander is, iedere keer weer moet bewijzen... En na het lezen van dit topic kan ik jullie vertellen dat ik de volgende keer het nog spannender zal vinden. SORRY DAT WIJ BESTAAN!
p.s. ik stel het op prijs als ik de volgende keer geluid inhuur wat ongeveer voor ons zoveel kost dat wij zelf niets meer verdienen U mij eerlijk verteld dat u het eigenlijk liever niet doet... bel ik wel een ander...

----------


## Stoney3K

> En dan nog één dingetje... Alleen of als duo met een bandje is het best moeilijk/spannend om het podium op te stappen en je lot in de handen te leggen van een "techneut" die je amper kent. Ik zou mij bijna verontschuldigen dat wij nou eenmaal geboekt worden...sorry Zeker als B artiest die (in ons geval) zijn werk wel serieus neemt en zich, omdat hij geen bekende Nederlander is, iedere keer weer moet bewijzen... En na het lezen van dit topic kan ik jullie vertellen dat ik de volgende keer het nog spannender zal vinden. SORRY DAT WIJ BESTAAN!
> p.s. ik stel het op prijs als ik de volgende keer geluid inhuur wat ongeveer voor ons zoveel kost dat wij zelf niets meer verdienen U mij eerlijk verteld dat u het eigenlijk liever niet doet... bel ik wel een ander...



Ik denk dat dit alleen maar bewijst dat er genoeg tape-artiesten (ook in het B-circuit) zich ook professioneel opstellen en hun optreden en werk duidelijk serieus nemen. Dat soort mensen zullen heel andere reacties krijgen van de technici aan de overkant, dan een omhooggevallen wannabe-BN'er die eigenlijk niet meer is dan de frietboer op de hoek.

Ik heb tegenover genoeg tape-acts gestaan (alhoewel niet op FOH) en er zitten vaak prachtige shows tussen waar het publiek duidelijk lol in heeft. Helaas zijn er ook rotte appels in dit vak die het voor een paar wat kritische toeschouwers (die vaak in de buurt van said FOH te vinden zijn) een beetje verzieken en het imago van de tape-artiest aardig omlaag kunnen trekken.

Don't get me wrong -- er zijn immers ook genoeg bands die zich belangrijker voelen dan ze zijn. En dat zijn vaak de figuren die weinig respect hebben voor andermans equipment en je dus met kapotte microfoons en monitors naar huis laten gaan.

----------


## bran0985

> Ik denk dat dit alleen maar bewijst dat er genoeg tape-artiesten (ook in het B-circuit) zich ook professioneel opstellen en hun optreden en werk duidelijk serieus nemen. Dat soort mensen zullen heel andere reacties krijgen van de technici aan de overkant, dan een omhooggevallen wannabe-BN'er die eigenlijk niet meer is dan de frietboer op de hoek.
> 
> Ik heb tegenover genoeg tape-acts gestaan (alhoewel niet op FOH) en er zitten vaak prachtige shows tussen waar het publiek duidelijk lol in heeft. Helaas zijn er ook rotte appels in dit vak die het voor een paar wat kritische toeschouwers (die vaak in de buurt van said FOH te vinden zijn) een beetje verzieken en het imago van de tape-artiest aardig omlaag kunnen trekken.
> 
> Don't get me wrong -- er zijn immers ook genoeg bands die zich belangrijker voelen dan ze zijn. En dat zijn vaak de figuren die weinig respect hebben voor andermans equipment en je dus met kapotte microfoons en monitors naar huis laten gaan.



Dat van die "foute" bandjes lees artiesten in zijn algemeen die spullen van een ander misbruiken moet ik je gelijk in geven... heb dat pas geleden nog mee gemaakt... dat een popie jopie artiest (of hij nou met bend of band speelt/zingt) met zijne boere poten populair op een bijna nieuwe nexo monitor zie trappen/stappen... Omdat wij zelf ook een setje hebben(wat het lang niet haalt bij waar de meeste van jullie mee werken) en weten wat het kost doe je dat dus niet... Maar als je als (B) artiest je probeert te houden aan alle protocollen en desnoods helpt met bouwen/opruimen...(echt waar en er zijn bedrijven op dit forum die dat kunnen beamen) is het toch niet te veel gevraagt om niet behandelt te worden als een noodzakelijk kwaad....
Sterker nog ik denk dat de meeste serieuse tussen acts contact op zullen nemen met het geluidsbedrijf wat de bewuste avond verzorgd. Om zo van beide kanten niet voor verassingen komen te staan.
Let wel... ik hoef geen bloemen, ik wil alleen even aangeven dat iedereen dit forum kan lezen en niet alle "b" artiesten fout zijn...
Ennuh... 9 van de 10 keer lopen wij (incl. zangeres) gewoon zelf te sjouwen en doe je geen half uurtje maar minimaal 4 x 45 ;-)minuten

----------


## jurjen_barel

> [..] en dat sommige fouten die door U heren techneuten worden gemaakt echt zo simpel (lees dom) zijn dat we daar ook wel een aardig topicje mee zouden kunnen vullen.



Wat niet echt in dit topic naar voren komt, maar wat wel zo is: we hebben niet alleen A- en B-artiesten, maar ook A- en B-technici. Dit kan op meerdere gebieden: niet alleen mixkwaliteiten (of kwantiteiten?), maar ook communiceren of hier initiatieven in starten.

Voordeel is dat er hier flink wat gevorderden rondlopen (ik herken enkelen hiervan in dit topic). Alleen al het feit dat ze hier blijven terugkomen, getuigt van een wil om bij te blijven bij de ontwikkelingen. Misschien is dit een geruststellende gedachte: er zijn wel degelijk goede techneuten.  :Wink:

----------


## RayM

Misschien een idee om een therapiegroep op te richten?
Het zit toch wel hoog bij velen.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bran0985

> een geruststellende gedachte: er zijn wel degelijk goede techneuten.



Yip... alhoewel... als ik één keertje voorzichtig mag :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb wel eens mijn meiske 3 nummers op een microfoon zien wijzen of hij mischien iets luider mocht... pas toen zij door de microfoon tegen het publiek een grapje maakte dat zij wel vaker stuiptrekkingen met haar handen kreeg van de zenuwen voor een groot publiek.... viel het kwartje... toegegeven we hebben techneut, ik en publiek er wel om gelachen :Wink:  
Kortom prima oplossing voor een niet zo allerte (was waarschijnlijk zijn pauze :Big Grin: ) techneut. En niemand boos :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

